# Umstieg zu Linux - von Windows 8.1 64bit



## SpiderJ (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich nutze Windows 8.1 (64bit). Ich ärgere mich schon lange über Windows. 
Bisher habe ich den Weg, Alternative, Linux gescheut.
Warum? Weil ich kein IT Fachmann bin und davon ausging, für Linux, dies sein zu müssen.

Ich habe nun einiges gelesen, es gibt unzählige Varianten von Linux Software.

Aus Erfahrung, welche ist die aktuell beste, für User wie mich, die einen einigermaßen guten Spielerechner haben,
bisher nur mit Windows zu tun hatten.

Danke für Unterstützung.

Da ich nur eine Festplatte im PC habe, dort aber zwei Partitionen eingerichtet hatte (A:Windows; B:private Daten)
bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich eine Komplett Neuinstallation mit Linux, statt Linux auf D zu installieren müsste.
* Wobei mir am liebsten wäre, mit Linux alles reibungslos nutzen zu können (Filme, Serien gucken, Internet Nutzung und Office Anwendungen für die Arbeit, Spiele spielen).
so dass ich das Windows quasi gar nicht mehr braucen müsste, und somit weg das Ding *


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würde empfehlen, erstmal beide Systeme parallel zu installieren.  Dann kann man sich etwas langsamer neu gewöhnen.

Für Einsteiger ist meistens Ubuntu am einfachsten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würde eher Linux Mint empfehlen. Ist eine Linuxversion, die auf Ubuntu aufbaut, aber mit besserer Cinnamon-Oberfläche.

Bei der Installation kannst du beliebig Partitionieren. Gebraucht werden / und SWAP-Partition. Die /home-Partition ist für Daten ganz sinnvoll. Windowssysteme werden automatisch in Grub eingebunden.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Spiele spielen


Viel Glück!
So lange das auf der Wunschliste steht wird das ohne Windows mglw. nichts.


SpiderJ schrieb:


> mit Linux alles reibungslos nutzen zu können (Filme, Serien gucken, Internet Nutzung und Office Anwendungen für die Arbeit


Soll wirklich das OS die Ursache sein, wenn solch triviale Aufgaben nicht "reibungslos" klappen? Ein normaler Rechner macht das nebenher und langweilt sich die restliche Zeit. 

Aber gut, einfach mal Ubuntu oder Mint mit vmware o.ä. ausprobieren und an die Verfügbarkeit der gewünschten oder benötigten Software denken.


----------



## SpiderJ (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für alle bisherigen Antworten.

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass ich ein Laie bin. Grundsätzlich möchte ich einfach weg von Windows, weil ich meinen PC anmachen möchte, und er soll reibungslos funktionieren.
Hier mal ne Fehlermeldung, hier mal keine Rückmeldung vom FIrefox, .....
An sich fuxxe ich mich dann immer in die Medungen ein, lerne hinzu...

aber ich lese immer öfter, nutze linux = Pc anmachen, nutzen, pc runterfahren.....nix mit Win"doof"....

Ubuntu...bzw. Linux Mint.....wurden genannt.
bitte genauer...

Ubuntu Desktop 
Ubuntu Gnome 
...

ich lese auch Versionen von RedHeat oder KaOS

Ich bin schlichtweg irritiert, bei dieser Diversität.

Linux, ohne lästige Werbung und Schnörkel, doch mit dem wichtigtsen Ausgestattet, zuverlässig, stabil, und voll funktionstüchtig für Office und Multimedia Anwendungen soll es sein, Fertig.
Meinetwegen installiere ich auch Features manuell nach, wenn jemand hier sagt, nimm dieses....das ist super gut, du musst nur das oder jenes manuell nachinstallieren und so  und so einstellen...das macht mir bestimmt Spaß und dann wäre mein System (Linux) prima konfiguriert.

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst wie ich das alles meine, danke für weitere Unterstützung...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

Naja, das Problem ist:  Wenn dir schon Windows zu kompliziert ist,  wirst du vermutlich nirgendwo glücklich. 

Du kannst dich auch nicht in ein Auto setzen und erwarten dass es dich zum gewünschten Ziel bringt, du musst schon selber lernen es zu fahren. 

Ubuntu,  mit der aktuellen Unity-Oberfläche   oder Mint sind schon sehr einfach zu nutzen. Aber auch da steht man hin und wieder vor Aufgaben,  für die man schon etwas Grundwissen benötigt. 


Zur Wahl der Distribution:
Wir haben dir schon ein paar gute vorgeschlagen. 

Das "Problem" ist, dass der Kernel an sich offen steht für jeden fähigen Programmierer, der darauf aufbauend ein eigenes Betriebssystem schreiben will.  Der Stammbaum der aktuellen Distributionen sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist vor allem eins: VIEL.  SEHR viel.  
Und jedes davon ist anders. 


Das Problem bei deiner Suche nach einem "einfachen, schnörkellosen" Betriebssystem ist:  Die Grafikoberfläche selbst ist bereits etwas, was für ein OS eigentlich vollkommen unnötig ist.  Der größte Schnörkel überhaupt, sozusagen.  Aber ich wette, darauf willst du nicht verzichten. 

Relativ einfach wäre beispielsweise Arch Linux,  das braucht allerdings schon etwas bessere Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Unix-Systemen,  und insbesondere sollte man sich in der BASH wohlfühlen. 


Meine Empfehlung deswegen, nochmal: 
Installier erstmal ein Dual-Boot-System mit Mint oder Ubuntu,  und leb dich ein wenig ein.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2015)

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
Download - Linux Mint


SpiderJ schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass ich ein Laie bin. Grundsätzlich möchte ich einfach weg von Windows, weil ich meinen PC anmachen möchte, und er soll reibungslos funktionieren.
> Hier mal ne Fehlermeldung, hier mal keine Rückmeldung vom FIrefox, .....
> 
> aber ich lese immer öfter, nutze linux = Pc anmachen, nutzen, pc runterfahren.....


Irgendwie bestätigt das meine Vermutung, dass das Problem nicht unbedingt am OS liegt.
Man kann auch ein Linux ganz schnell so _versauen_, dass nichts mehr geht.

Evtl. wäre eine Win Neuinstallation mal eine Idee.


----------



## SpiderJ (20. Mai 2015)

Also, nur den einfachen Weg zu nehmen, das meine ich nicht. Ich habe sehr wohl schon oft, beim Windows, durch Fehlermeldungen, durch fehlende Kombilität usw. , mich in neue Wege und neue Möglichkeiten einlesen müssen, und letztendlich funktionierte dies und machte Freude.
Ich habe mich beim Linux Suchen wohl eher zweideutig ausgedrückt. Ich suche nichts, was von beginn an alles hat , sondern an einer Linux Version, die absolut taugt. Dazu das eine oder andere an Tipps, zum manuellen nachinstallieren bzw. zum Optimieren, durch Änderungen in den Settings, Registrierung oder was auch immer.
Beim PC ( WIndows) gibt es ja auch ständig Änderungen, anderweitige effektivere Software, oder bei bestehender Software Tipps und Tricks zum Besseren Nutzen.
eine solide Basis + Tipps/Tricks zum Optimieren, grundsätzlich bzw. Tipps/Tricks zum Nutzen von Software, Addons oder was auch immer.

Ich kann mich vielleicht nicht so fachmännisch ausdrücken wie ihr, dennoch denke ich, wird deutlich, was ich möchte und was ich selbst auch investieren würde. 
Wie auf Konsolen, einfach ein Knopf drücken, fertig, habe ich und werde ich auch nie erwarten...

Danke..-


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Gefühl du solltest eher das optimieren aufhören. Installiere Windows neu, "optimiere" nichts(!) installiert was du an Programmen brauchst und werde Glücklich. 

Bei Linux kannst(!) du noch viel mehr kaputt machen als bei Windows.


----------



## SpiderJ (20. Mai 2015)

Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - Cinnamon (64-bit)
Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - Cinnamon (64-bit) - Linux Mint

dieses basiert auf dem: :Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 
Korrekt?
Somit eine Nachfolger und überarbeitete Version quasi...+ Support bis April 2019 

Ubuntu 15.04:  (neueste Version - aber Support nur bis Januar 2016 )
Downloads ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> dieses basiert auf dem: :Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
> Korrekt?
> Somit eine Nachfolger und überarbeitete Version quasi...+ Support bis April 2019


Nein, einfach nein   Da bist du ganz auf dem Holzweg.  Dass ein System auf einem anderen basiert bedeutet nicht, dass es automatisch ein Nachfolger oder besser ist. Sondern nur, dass es das Original als Grundlage nimmt und nochmal verändert. 

Stell dir als Vergleich ein Musik-Stück vor, dem du weitere Instrumente hinzufügst (und andere entfernst).  Dadurch kann es besser werden, es kann aber auch schlechter werden. Sicher ist nur, dass es anders wird. 
Und vermutlich wird jeder Zuhörer sowieso eine andere Meinung darüber haben; manche werden es besser finden und andere schlechter.

(ich habs heute mit tollen Vergleichen!   )


SpiderJ schrieb:


> Ubuntu 15.04:  (neueste Version - aber Support nur bis Januar 2016 )
> Downloads ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de



Du kannst einfach Ubuntu 14.04 nehmen, das ist ein LTS-System.  

(LTS steht übrigens für "long-time support",  diese Versionen werden einige zusätzliche Jahre mit Updates versorgt)

Ubuntu kommt alle 6 Monate in einer neuen Version,  die von vor einem Jahr kann man deswegen aber trotzdem genauso weiternutzen.


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2015)

Linux Mint Cinnamon oder Mate sollte für einen Einsteiger die Beste Wahl sein.
Die sind bei Mint auch alle LTS.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Linux Mint Cinnamon oder Mate sollte für einen Einsteiger die Beste Wahl sein.
> Die sind bei Mint auch alle LTS.



Aber erst seit Version 17. Davor gab es nur 6 Monate Support, das war etwas kurz.

Ich hatte ja auch schon zu Linux Mint Cinnamon geraten.




XT1024 schrieb:


> Soll wirklich das OS die Ursache sein, wenn solch triviale Aufgaben nicht "reibungslos" klappen? Ein normaler Rechner macht das nebenher und langweilt sich die restliche Zeit.



Kommt auf das Alter und die Leistungsfähigkeit des PCs an. Auf meinem alten Laptop hab ich auch meistens unter LM gearbeitet, da es deutlich flüssiger als Win7 war. Win10 konnte zumindest deutlich aufholen. Aber mit meinem neuen Laptop haben sich all diese Probleme in Rauch aufgelöst.


----------



## Jimini (21. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist:  Wenn dir schon Windows zu kompliziert ist,  wirst du vermutlich nirgendwo glücklich.


Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe schon einige Male die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Umsteiger, die mit Windows überfordert waren, mit einem Linux-System deutlich besser klarkamen. Meine Eltern nutzten ewig WinXP, bis ich die Nase voll hatte und ihnen Xubuntu installierte. Die Anzahl der "Support-Telefonate" hat seitdem DEUTLICH nachgelassen.


> Ubuntu,  mit der aktuellen Unity-Oberfläche   oder Mint sind schon sehr einfach zu nutzen.


Ich persönlich komme mit Unity überhaupt nicht klar. Vielleicht ist die Oberfläche auch so intuitiy bedienbar, dass ich als KDE- und XFCE-Nutzer da zu kompliziert denke. Ich brauche jedenfalls immer einige Anläufe, bis ich das Terminal gefunden habe.

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt - am besten einfach mal verschiedene Distributionen ausprobieren (von CD oder Stick booten) und schauen, was am besten gefällt. Für Umsteiger ist eigentlich nur die Oberfläche entscheidend. Bei Ubuntu ist zudem ein großer Vorteil, dass das Wiki beispielhaft ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Allerdings funktionieren ja alle Ubuntu-Anleitungen 1:1 unter LinuxMint, man muss nur teilweise die entsprechende Ubuntu-Version herausfinden.


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. Mai 2015)

Ich empfehle dir Ubuntu. Gerade wenn du auch mal ein Spiel spielen willst (schau vorher welche unter Linux laufen) bietet es den Besten Support


----------



## godless.prayer (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin vor nem knappen Jahr bei meinem Notebook von Windows 7 auf Linux Mint umgestiegen. Das Notebook wird hauptsächlich zum Schauen von Streams und Surfen genutzt. Natürlich muss man sich ein Bisschen umgewöhnen aber alles in allem war es ne gute Entscheidung. Mint hat mit Cinnamon ne schöne Oberfläche und alle Anleitungen, die man zu Ubuntu findet, funktionieren da auch. 

Da es um ein Notebook geht und diese ja immer die "fn" Tasten haben, muss ich Dir noch sagen, dass das, je nach Hersteller ein ganz schönes Gefrickel werden kann, die alle zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Wenn Du allerdings viel zockst, dann wirst Du, je nachdem, was Du spielst, mit Linux nicht wirklich glücklich werden. Die meisten Top Releases kommen eigentlich nur für Windows.


----------



## Jimini (21. Mai 2015)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir Ubuntu. Gerade wenn du auch mal ein Spiel spielen willst (schau vorher welche unter Linux laufen) bietet es den Besten Support


Ob ein Spiel gut, schlecht oder gar nicht läuft, hat meines Wissens nichts mit der Distribution selbst zu tun, sondern eher mit der Konfiguration von Wine.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir Ubuntu. Gerade wenn du auch mal ein Spiel spielen willst (schau vorher welche unter Linux laufen) bietet es den Besten Support



Steam und Wine laufen aber auch genauso gut unter LinuxMint. Gibt es ebenso wie PlayOnLinux in der Paket/Softwareverwaltung.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

Ich danke für Euren weiteren Beiträge.

Gibt es (und bitte keine Witze jetzt) ein Video Tutorial, das zeigt, wie man per USB Stick Ubuntu oder Linux Mint Cinnamon installieren muss, 
wenn man, Windows auf C hat, D leer ist, und ich Linux statt Windows auf C haben will.
Sprich, von Windows soll 0 % übrig bleiben, keine Windows Old Ordner oder sonstiges.

Auf meinem Laptob habe ich Windows, so dass ich im Notfall, für die Arbeiten im OpenOffffice, zum Surfen, usw. darauf zurückgreifen könnte.

Mein Rechner soll also rein Linux betrieben installiert sein, alle Spuren von vorheriger Nutzung (Windows 8.1 oder früher ältere Versionen) sollen verschwunden sein.

Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Du startest einfach das Ubuntu/Mint Live-System vom Stick/DVD. Dann wählst du einfach auf dem Desktop "Installieren". Als erstes wirst du nach Sprache/Tastaturlayout, Land, Zeitzone usw. gefragt. Als nächstes kommt die Partitionierung.

1. Möglichkeit (automatisch): einfach "Windows 8 löschen und Ubuntu/LM auf gesamter Platte installieren", dann ist aber auch D: weg.

2. Manuell: Die Partition von Win8 (erkennst du an der Partitionsgröße) und die 100MB-Partition löschen. Dann neue 2 Partitionen (neben Daten) anlegen:

Partition fürs System erstellen, min 30 GB sinnvoll: Formatierung: "ext4", Einhängepunkt: "/"
Dann noch die SWAP-Partition für Auslagerungsdatei UND Ruhezustand ( doppelte RAM-Größe, also 8, 16 GiB usw.): Einhängepunkt: "SWAP"


----------



## S754 (21. Mai 2015)

Was für Hardware hast du? Habe gerade gestern erst wieder feststellen müssen, dass gewisse Hardware immer wieder Probleme bereitet. Gerade Grafiktreiber und Mainboard/Chipsatzgeschichten.
Würde dir empfehlen, erst mal einen Linux bzw. Ubuntukompatiblen Rechner zuzulegen, bevor du endgültig umsteigst.

Zum Beispiel habe ich mit nVidia Grafikkarten bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, da der Treiber einfacher und ohne Probleme zum installieren ging.

PS: kleine Frage am Rande, wieso richtest du Partitionen mit dem Laufwerksbuchstabe A: und B: ein??? 
Die sind i.d.R. reserviert für 3,5" und 5 1/4 " Diskettenlaufwerke.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

Infos zu meinem PC:

Grafikkarte:  Nvidia Geforce GTX 670
Festplatten:  zwei Festplatten, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem, eine weitere für allgemeine Daten gedacht.
Bezeichnung der Laufwerke Buchstaben:   C (SSD Festplatte), D (für restliche Dateien), E:  BluRay Laufwerk
C = 119 GB  Speicherplatz; D = 1,36 TB Speicherplatz
Mainbord ist von ASRock
Prozessor: Intel i5-3570
Mein Drucker ein Canon MX925


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Intel GPUs laufen auch ohne Probleme. Probleme hatte ich immer nur mit der Broadcom WLAN Karte (*im alten Latop), da musste der Treiber dann nach der Installation heruntergeladen werden. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der LM installation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da du mehrere Platten hast musst du bei der Partitionierung natuerlich aupasse, dass du die Richtige Platte auswaehlst. Bootloader (Siehe letytes Bild unten) kommt auf die Platte mit dem System, also wahrscheinlich die SSD.

Bei meinem Desktop mit i7 und 660 hatte ich keine Probleme, da ist OpenSuse mit drauf.


----------



## S754 (21. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Infos zu meinem PC:
> 
> Grafikkarte:  Nvidia Geforce GTX 670
> Festplatten:  zwei Festplatten, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem, eine weitere für allgemeine Daten gedacht.
> ...


Bitte die genaue Bezeichnung deines Mainboards, damit lässt sich nichts anfangen.
Sonst irgendwelche Karten im PC eingebaut?

EDIT: Dein Drucker ist mit Linux kompatibel. So kannst du die Treiber installieren: Canon PIXMA MX925 (All-in-One Multifunktionsgerät, USB, WLAN, LAN, Drucker, Scanner, Kopierer und Fax) | Linux Hardware Guide


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Also bei Linux sollte das Board keine Probleme machen, ist ja ein normaler B85, H87-Chipsatz.

Fast alles an zusätzlichen Treibern lässt sich ja, wenn es keine Freien gibt, einfach über die Treiberverwaltung installieren.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

Mainboard:  Z77 Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM

* so würde ich die Installation von Linux, per USB Stick, starten, korrekt ? *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Z77 sollte keine Probleme machen. 

Wenn es doch noch irgendein Problem gibt, kannst du dich ja nochmal hier melden.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

PS:

* Ich habe per MozBackup, Backup´s von Thunderbird + Firefox gemacht. Um meine Lesezeichen zu behalten, umsämtliche Mails zu behalten. Ist dies nach Installation zu Linux problemlos wieder einfügbar ? *


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

Hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Ist aber beides OpenSource und auch unter Linux verfügbar, sollte also kein Problem sein. 

Da du die Partitionierung das erste mal machst, solltest du sicherheitshalber auch deine Daten von D sichern. Nicht, das du beim Partitionierung die falsche Platte auswählst.  Und nochmal schauen, das nicht noch etwas Wichtiges auf dem Desktop oder in den Benutzerordnern liegt.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

Guter Tipp - Daten sichern...

Nur....
Alles von Laufwerk D, sowie in den Eigenen Dateien, hatte ich bereits auf meine externe Festplatte kopiert. Danach hatte ich Laufwerk D neu formatiert, diese ist nun leer....


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2015)

So geht die Partitionierubg natürlich schnell von der Hand. Kannst ja jetzt quasi nichts wildes mehr falsch machen.

Für welche Distribution hast du dich denn nun entschieden... Mint, oder Ubuntu?


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

Ich würde nun mt Hilfe vom " Linux Live USB Creator" , die Installation starten lassen.

 " ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso "

( wobei rein optisch ich das Linux Mint Cine. cool finde )

Schritt 3: Persistenz: habe ich 480 MB gewählt.

Haken gesetzt bei: Angelegte Dateien verstecken.

Haken nicht gesetzt bei: Stick mit FAT32 formatieren ( weil ich das bereits gemacht hatte)
Linux Live start von Windows aus erlauben

____________________________

Ob Ubuntu oder Mint rein qualitativ besser ist, weiß ich nicht !

Windows auf C verschwindet, 
Linux auf  C erwacht zum Leben...

Laufwerk D bleibt zunächst leer
(  für zukünftige Dateien, die nicht Betriebssystem relevant sind. )


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

Uah, eine Nvidia Grafikkarte?  

Hm, beten wir mal dass das klappt ...    Die Treiber bei Nvidia sind ein Fall für sich.


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2015)

@Spider
Mint vs. Ubuntu ist ein Vergleich von Bedienerfreundlichkeit und nicht von Qualität.
Ubuntu mit Unity ist eine Zumutung.
Mint mit Mate oder Cinnamon orientiert sich extrem stark an Windows und ist dementsprechend auch leicht von Umsteiger zu bedienen.

PS: Es gibt kein C: oder andere Laufwerksbuchstaben unter Linux.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. Mai 2015)

.So.....endlich Linux ist drauf  " Linux Mint  Cinnamon 64-bit "

ich brauche, morgen abend, dringend Support...
ASrock treiber, nix für linux, nur windows treiber zu sehen. mein Rechner ist daher mega laut, weil ansonsten mit einem asrock treiber der lüfter nur auf stufe 1 laufen würde...arrg...
dazu startet die install exe von mozbackup nicht, somit kann ich wohl meine back-ups von firefox und thunderbird nicht integrieren oder ?
dazu sehe ich keinen gerätemanager um alle geräte, treiber usw. zu installieren/konfigurieren.
Meine Beiden Festplatten sind entweder ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben oder ich sehe sie erst gar nicht...(bin müde, kann daran liegen)
und tausend Dinge mehr....

ihr seht, noch viel zu tun...morgen abend
danke für Support...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> ASrock treiber, nix für linux, nur windows treiber zu sehen. mein Rechner ist daher mega laut, weil ansonsten mit einem asrock treiber der lüfter nur auf stufe 1 laufen würde...arrg...
> dazu startet die install exe von mozbackup nicht, somit kann ich wohl meine back-ups von firefox und thunderbird nicht integrieren oder ?
> dazu sehe ich keinen gerätemanager um alle geräte, treiber usw. zu installieren/konfigurieren.
> Meine Beiden Festplatten sind entweder ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben oder ich sehe sie erst gar nicht...(bin müde, kann daran liegen)
> und tausend Dinge mehr....



zu den Lüftern:  Stell das im UEFI ein.

Ansonsten gibts da ein Wort:  Software-Center.  
Eintippen was du brauchst und auf installieren klicken. 


Laufwerksbuchstaben gibt es bei Linux nicht,  die Festplatten sollten aber eigentlich direkt auf den Desktop verlinkt werden.  Ansonsten werden sie standardmäßig glaube ich unter /media oder /etc eingehängt, kannst du aber einstellen.


----------



## Jimini (22. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> dazu sehe ich keinen gerätemanager um alle geräte, treiber usw. zu installieren/konfigurieren.


Was genau musst du denn noch installieren oder konfigurieren? Funktioniert eins deiner Geräte nicht?


> Meine Beiden Festplatten sind entweder ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben  oder ich sehe sie erst gar nicht...(bin müde, kann daran liegen)





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ansonsten werden sie standardmäßig glaube ich unter /media oder /etc eingehängt, kannst du aber einstellen.


Wahrscheinlich meinst du /mnt statt /etc 

@ SpiderJ: Partitionen werden unter Linux anders behandelt als unter Windows. Während du unter Windows Laufwerksbuchstaben hast, die alle Partitionen strukturell voneinander trennen, kannst du unter Linux eine Partition dort einbinden, wo du sie im Dateisystem haben möchtest. Ein Beispiel:
Stell dir vor, jemand hat sein Betriebssystem auf einer kleinen SSD und seine Videos, Bilder und Musik auf einer großen Festplatte. Seine beruflichen Daten liegen auf einem Server.
Unter Windows würde man nun wahrscheinlich mit Verknüpfungen arbeiten, um sich lange Klickstrecken zu ersparen.
Unter Linux kannst man die Multimediageschichten direkt ins home-Verzeichnis des Nutzers einbinden, ebenso die beruflichen Daten.
Das mag erstmal ungewohnt und kompliziert wirken, hat aber handfeste Vorteile - es ist beispielsweise möglich, Bestandteile des Betriebssystems (also einzelne Verzeichnisse) auf andere Partitionen auszulagern, verschiedene Dateisysteme und Optionen zu nutzen. Im Privatbereich ist das nicht wirklich notwendig, bei Servern hingegen kann es sehr sinnvoll sein.

Auch die Software wird anders verwaltet. Während du bei Windows eine EXE-Datei herunterlädst, sie öffnest, dich durch die Installatio hangelst, den Installationsort angibst etc., installiert man Software unter Linux in den allermeisten Fällen über die Paketverwaltung. Jede Distribution stellt tausende Programme zur Verfügung, welche sich bequem installieren - und updaten! - lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2015)

Unter Linux laufen Windowsprogramme nur per Wine. Lad dir den Firefox einfach übers Softwarecenter oder die Paketverwaltung runter. Der FF ist bei Mint normalerweise aber auch schon vorinstalliert. 
 Updates für das System und ALLE Programme laufen über die Systemaktualisierung (Symbol findest du in der Taskleiste rechts unten).

Freie Treiber bringt Linux bereits mit, der Rest wäre wenn nötig über die Treiberverwaltung zu installieren.


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

neuer Tag, neues Glück.

Problem Lüfter gelöst.
Im Bios bei H/W Monitor; CPU Fan 1 & 2 Setting, die Target Fan Speed auf Stufe 1 (statt zuvor Stufe 9) gestellt. Jetzt schnurrt der Rechner wieder herrlich leise.
Die Target CPU Temp. auf 50 Grad.

Thema Festplatten. Ich sehe nun meine beiden Festplatten.
Linux auf SSD Festplatte installiert, Zugriff auf quasi Laufwerk C finde ich unter /media
quasi Laufwerk D unter Windows, wo alle meine Daten liegen sollen, finde ich unter /media/tim/-/
innerhalb dieses quasi Laufwerk D, habe ich gestestet Ordner und Dateien hin zu kopieren und wieder zu löschen und getestet aus dem Papierkorb widerherzustellen.
Alles reibungslos funktioniert. Jetzt weiß ich somit wo ich meine Daten hinzukopieren habe. bzw. abzuspeichern habe, wenn ich neue Files abspeichern möchte.

Auf dem quasi Desktop sehe ich nun folgendes:
"Rechner", das ist wie bei Windows "Computer"
unten links, schwarzes Symbol, "Terminal", das ist cmd bei Windows
Desktop Symbol bei Windows, um auf den Desktop zu gelangen ist hier unten links "Schreibtisch anzeigen"
Der Order persönlicher Ordner, ist quasi das Eigene Dateien beim Windows (liegt als Symbol auf meinem Desktop.

Ihr seht, ich habe einiges neues erfahren und selbst erlernt. Habe ich etwas falsches erläutert, bitte ich um Info, ich lerne gerne neues hinzu.

Bleibt nun aber noch die Problematik mit dem Back Up meiner Thunderbird und Firefox Dateien. 
Wie kann ich das integrieren. Es wäre fatal, wenn dies nicht ginge.
Danke für Hilfe.

Ein weiterer Schritt wird sein, nur Software installiert zu haben, die ich benötige. 
z.b. habe ich gesehen, dass Adobe und Java hier mit installiert sind. Beim Windows hatte ich diese Dinge aus sicherheitsrelevanten Gründen nie genutzt. Sondern html5 oder so ähnlich, wenn ich Clips im Firefox ansah, dort konnte ich auch einstellen, automatisch in max möglicher höchster Auflösung starten, z.b. 1080p usw....
das wären also, und sicherlich auch andere Programme, die ich deinstalliert haben möchte. 

Hinzu kommt dann, dass sämtliche Programmreste verschwinden, ich weiss nicht ob cccleaner hier bei Linux läuft. 
CCleaner hatte ich unter Windows genutzt.

die klassische Systemsteuerung ist bei Linux dann die Synaptic Paketverwaltung? Nun, Schritt für Schritt.

Ich freue mich auf Unterstützung, in dem wir Schritt für Schritt mein "NEUES" Linux System optimieren, danke schön !

Priorität 1 hat jetzt erstmal Firefox und Thunderbird 1 A tauglich zu machen. 
gerade fällt mir noch ein, z..b diese zig Suchmaschinen nerven, ich will kein yahoo, und und und...und viele Settings mehr, 
hatte ich unter Windows im Firefox geändert und manches durch Plugins nach meinen Interessen optmiert.
und thunderbird, mega wichtig, das integrieren der back up datei, wegen meinem gesamten email verkehr usw...
(gerade auch aus schulischen/beruflichen Gründen)

PS. Bei Windows hatte ich mal eingestellt (wei nicht mehr wo), dass grundsätzlich wenn ich Ordner oder Dateien öffne, dies als Admin geschieht.
Bei Linux heißt das nicht Admin sondern ich glaube Systemverwalter, oder ? Ist das einstellbar, alles als Systemverwalter zu machen ?
ich sah nämlich gerade bei Laufwerk D, also /media/tim/-/ das per normalem Klick, es sich öffnete, aber wenn ich rechtsklick als Systemv. dann öffnete sich das Fenster zwar auch, aber farblich oben stand mehr Berechtigungen.....


----------



## Jimini (22. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Bleibt nun aber noch die Problematik mit dem Back Up meiner Thunderbird und Firefox Dateien.
> Wie kann ich das integrieren. Es wäre fatal, wenn dies nicht ginge.


Die relevanten Daten von Firefox und Thunderbird (unter Windows liegen die glaube ich unter C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\ bzw. C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird\ . Was da drin ist, kannst du unter Linux in folgende Ordner kopieren:
/home/USERNAME/.mozilla/Firefox/ bzw. /home/USERNAME/.thunderbird/


> Hinzu kommt dann, dass sämtliche Programmreste verschwinden, ich weiss nicht ob cccleaner hier bei Linux läuft.
> CCleaner hatte ich unter Windows genutzt.


Linux hat eine ganz andere Ordnung als Windows, was die Installation von Software anbelangt (wen es interessiert: "Filesystem Hierarchy Standard" googlen). Ich rate dringend dazu, nicht sofort mit dem vermeintlichen "Optimieren" des Systems anzufangen - damit macht man oft mehr kaputt als dass es etwas nützt.


> die klassische Systemsteuerung ist bei Linux dann die Synaptic Paketverwaltung? Nun, Schritt für Schritt.


Nein, die Paketverwaltung ist nur das Programm, mit welchem du die Software des Systems verwaltest. 


> Ich freue mich auf Unterstützung, in dem wir Schritt für Schritt mein "NEUES" Linux System optimieren, danke schön !


Siehe oben - ich würde das erstmal laufen lassen. Abgesehen vom (De-)Installieren von Software brauchst du erstmal nirgendwo großartig Hand anlegen. Dadurch, dass Linux wesentlich mehr erlaubt als beispielsweise Windows, kann man zwar sein System deutlich stärker an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen, aber eben auch deutlich mehr kaputtmachen.


> PS. Bei Windows hatte ich mal eingestellt (wei nicht mehr wo), dass grundsätzlich wenn ich Ordner oder Dateien öffne, dies als Admin geschieht.
> Bei Linux heißt das nicht Admin sondern ich glaube Systemverwalter, oder ? Ist das einstellbar, alles als Systemverwalter zu machen ?


Der Administratoraccount unter Linux nennt sich "root". Mit diesem sollte man nur arbeiten, wenn es nötig ist - beispielsweise, wenn Software installiert werden muss.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Mist.

Ich habe lediglich per MozBackUp Dateien zur Widerherstellung von Thunderbird und Firefox erstellt.
" Thunderbird 31.7.0 (de) - 2015-05-20.pcv "

Bisher (auf Windows installierten Rechnern) reichte dies.
Wie Du es beschreibst "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird\ "...von dort habe ich nichts, absichernd, auf ext. Festplatte kopiert.

Und nun ?


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Mist.

Ich habe lediglich per MozBackUp Dateien zur Widerherstellung von Thunderbird und Firefox erstellt.
" Thunderbird 31.7.0 (de) - 2015-05-20.pcv "

Bisher (auf Windows installierten Rechnern) reichte dies.
Wie Du es beschreibst "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird\ "...von dort habe ich nichts, absichernd, auf ext. Festplatte kopiert.

Und nun ?


----------



## S754 (22. Mai 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also bei Linux sollte das Board keine Probleme machen, ist ja ein normaler B85, H87-Chipsatz.
> 
> Fast alles an zusätzlichen Treibern lässt sich ja, wenn es keine Freien gibt, einfach über die Treiberverwaltung installieren.



Das nicht, aber habe schon oft erlebt, dass zusätzliche Controller Probleme machen. Wie z.B. Sound Chip, LAN Chip.


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Stand jetzt benötige ich akute Hilfe für die 3 folgenden Punkte:

1)
von im Windows 8.1 erstellte Back Ups, mit Hilfe von MozBackup, von den Programmen Thunderbird und Firefox, diese zu integrieren.

2)
meinen Drucker Canon MX925 wlan im Linux zu integrieren und nutzbar zu machen - was ich lesen konnte, wie es gehen soll, habe ich nicht verstanden.

3)
für das Downloading nutze ich im Windows 8.1 folgendes : Alt.Binz (für .nzb Dateien) + das Prgramm QuickPar
von beidem gibt es nur .exe Files zum herunterladen auf den Herstellerseiten. Wie kann ich das in Linux nutzbar bekommen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2015)

CCCleaner ist einer der Gründe warum du mit Windows Problem gehabt haben wirst. Gibt es nicht für Linux und ist auch gut so. 
Programme werden über Synaptic de-/installiert.

Eine direkt vergleichbare Seite zur Systemsteuerung gibt es nicht. Im Zweifelsfall einfach das was du machen willst in der Programmsuche eingeben.

Überall Adminrechte(root Zugriff ist die Bezeichnung unter Linux) zu wollen ist wieder sowas was dir schon bei Windows im Endeffekt deine Probleme beschert haben wird. Für normale Aktionen abseits von De-/Installationen wirst du die nicht brauchen, also ist es auch gut so dass die nicht immer aktiv sind.

Zu Firefox: Addons und Suchmaschinen bedient man genau so wie vorher auch, da sollte sich gegenüber Windows nichts geändert haben.

Zum Thunderbird: In welchem Format ist dein Backup denn? Auch hier sollte sich die Importfunktion aber nicht von Windows unterscheiden.

EDIT: Oh, ein bisschen lange den Tab offen gelassen gehabt...
EDIT2:
 zu Mozbackup:
mozbackup unter linux wieder einspielen
Scheint nicht mehr als eine Zipdatei mit allen notwendigen Daten zu sein. Unter Linux musst du die aber anscheinend von Hand wieder verteilen.
zu Usenet:
Und noch so ein Grund warum bei dir Windows wahrscheinlich vor die Hunde gegangen ist. Ist gibt sicher auch Newsreader für Linux. Welche musst du selbst suchen, da bin ich aufgrund der typischen Nutzung von sowas nicht motiviert.


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

ich habe nun thunderbird backup Datei entpackt. 
 ist nun ein Ordner namens "Thunderbird 31.7.0 (de) - 2015-05-20.pcv_FILES".

leider scheitere ich kläglich, diese zu integrieren bzw. wenn ich thunderbird neu starte, passiert nichts. weiterhin keine Konten integriert, die frage nach einem Konto erstellen Fenster erscheint.
ich benötige Hilfe, ...PS: " console öffnen: "firefox -profilemanager"  ? gebe ich das im "Terminal " ein Fehlermeldung..Terminal soll doch die Konsole sein, oder...
die alternative mit dem Kopieren, klang für mich erst mal einfacher, aber welche ordner wo rein, ich scheitere leider...


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

Gibts nicht direkt in Thunderbird irgendwo eine Option "Backup wiederherstellen"  oder so? 

Ansonsten würde ich den Ordner davon mal suchen, ich tippe mal der ist als versteckter Ordner im Home-Verzeichnis.


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

verborgene Dateien anzeigen habe ich im Explorer quasi (sorry, ich bin noch an die alten Begriffe gewöhnt) angehakt.

im Thunderbird unter "Importieren" passiert nichts, wenn ich auf Extras / importieren/ Alles importieren / dann auf Weiter klicke.
Neues Fenster erscheint, aber es lässt sich nichts auswählen, wie z.b. der Pfad wo die entpackten Thunderbird Backup Files liegen....

PS:

unter home gibt es einen Ordner Mozilla...aber auch Ordner Thunderbird...

ich habe einiges probiert, hin und her kopiert usw...niemals klappt es das bei Neustart vom Thunderbird die angelegten Konten samt Mails erscheinen...


----------



## Jimini (22. Mai 2015)

Bitte mach mal einen Screenshot vom Inhalt des entpackten Backup-Ordners.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Habe ich gemacht, mit " Bildschirmfoto ".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: was mir noch einfällt, Firefox merkt sich nicht, wie ich das Fenster zuletzt hatte. Also z.B. Vollbild oder rechts klein gehalten, oder links usw...es öffnet sich immer gleich (sprich nie, wie ich zuletzt es hatte - das kenne ich unter Windows nicht so)
Trick ?

übrigens ist das auch bei den Linux Ordner..z.b. mit "Persönlicher Ordner getestet..das System merkt sich die letzte Einstellung nicht.

___

wegen dem Katzen Bild - ja ich weiß, ich strapaziere Euch sehr, tut mir leid.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:  Ah, doch noch hochgeladen.
Die Katze bezog sich auf den lokalen Link vorher 


Zu den Fenstern:  Da macht Windows manchmal auch was es will.  Normalerweise kann Linux sich das aber auch merken ... 
Die Cinnamon-Oberfläche scheint da aber irgendwie noch ein Problem zu haben.  Gibt aber Workarounds, zb hier:
Schönheitsfehler Fenster-Position


Edit 2:  Mint positioniert neue Fenster so, wie es nach irgendwelchen Kriterien am sinnvollsten wäre.
Das Programm zur festen Konfiguration von Positionen heißt gdevilspie. 
Damit stellst du leider nur feste Positionen ein.


schon seltsam, dass Cinnamon das immer noch nicht kann ...  die anderen Oberflächen haben das, wie alle anderen Betriebssysteme, schon vor Ewigkeiten gelernt ...


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Fakt: Firefox + Thunderbird + Linux Ordner bleiben nur dann so, wie zuletzt gewählt, WENN man im Vollbild Modus war.
Witzig, oder ? Testet das  selber mal aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

Kann ich nicht, hab Gnome   Und der merkt sich alles ...


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Solange die Fachleute wegen meinem Thunderbird Problem tüfteln, eine Frage, auch aus Sicherheitsaspekten zu Adobe Flash Player.
ich dachte bisher, dies sei eine große Sicherheitslücke, daher unbedingt deaktivieren und beim Betrachten von Internet Clips anderweitiges aktiv haben, HTML 5 Video Player.
Dieser besagte, spielt aber unter Windows max. 720 p ab. Unter Linux, sehe ich gerade, funktioniert dieser erst gar nicht.
Fazit: Habt ihr den Adobe Flash Player aktiv oder stattdessen ein ganz anderes Tool laufen, welches nützlicher ist, gerade auch im Hinblick auf 1080p oder mehr Nutzung.

Mit Java ist das übrigens das gleich, auch dort las ich, mögliches java freies System zu nutzen. Auch hierzu eine kurze Stellung zu beziehen, wäre nett von Euch.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

Sicherheit? Da habe ich unter Linux noch nie drüber nachgedacht  

Ernsthaft, das ist beinahe kein Thema. 


Ansonsten ist im Internet mittlerweile das meiste auf HTML5 umgestellt. 

Trotzdem kannst du natürlich mal ins Software-Center schauen (oder wie auch immer das unter Mint heißt)  und gucken, ob du den richtigen Flash Player hast und alles aktuell ist.  


Java ist eine tolle Sache, ich weiß garnicht warum man das nicht nutzen wollen würde. 
Wie gesagt, um Sicherheit muss man sich bei Linux eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.  Fast alle Viren auf der Welt zielen nur auf Windows-Rechner ab.


----------



## Jimini (22. Mai 2015)

@ SpiderJ: hast du den Inhalt des entpackten Backupordners mal in deinen Profilordner geschoben? Dieser liegt unter /home/USERNAME/.thunderbird und lautet wie "blablabla.default".

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

ok, danke. Adobe und Java bleiben somit aktiv.

bleibt weiterhin das E-Mail Problem, das Canon Drucker Problem + zu guter Letzt das Firefox Lesezeichen Problem (alles andere im Firefox an Settings kann ich neu erstellen)

Mein separates Problem mit Alt.Binz muss ich demnächst mal versuchen zu lösen.

_________________
Profilordner lautet "javw4ujq.default"
Wenn ich alle Files aus dem Backup Ordner dorthin kopieren, und bei Fragen des Überschreibens "JA" sage, passiert beim anschließendem Thunderbird öffnen, folgendes:
ES FUNKTIONIERT !!!!!

(Mein Fehler war) in diesen Profilordner "javw4ujq.default", vor dem rein kopieren, diesen zu leeren. Nur mit den Backup Dateien vom MozBackUp geht es also nicht.....oh man.....

Danke !

Jetzt noch die Lesezeichen in Firefox einbinden, dann mach ich ne Flasche Bier auf...Also Jungs, wie geht das ?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

Also, der Drucker sollte sich eigentlich sehr leicht einrichten lassen.  Meistens gibt es sowas ähnliches wie eine Systemsteuerung,  heißt meistens "Systemeinstellungen" oder so. Da auf Drucker, und dann "Drucker hinzufügen" oder so und dann sollte das System eigentlich von selbst den Treiber finden. Ging selbst bei mir ...  und mein Drucker hat wahrscheinlich ein komplizierteres Betriebssystem als mein PC


----------



## Jimini (22. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Lesezeichen in Firefox einbinden, dann mach ich ne Flasche Bier auf...Also Jungs, wie geht das ?


Gleiches Prinzip - nur dass das Firefox-Profil unter /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/firefox/ liegt. Auch hier ist der Profilordner nach dem Schema "blablabla.default" benannt. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Mai 2015)

Firefox Integration von MozBackup Files, nach dem Schema, wie eben bei Thunderbird
= ERFOLGREICH

* ich musste nur kurz, in den "Einstellungen" alles so einstellen, wie ich es gerade eben hatte. 
Dies gefiel mir besser, als wie ich es noch unter Windows hatte.

Zudem habe ich einige "AddOns" rausgeworfen, die ich nicht mehr möchte, 
ob die unter Linux gehen, ist eh  die Frage, aber egal.

Jetzt ist Firefox so, wie eben, nur mit dem Zusatz, dass alle meine Lesezeichen nutzbar sind.

Danke !

Wegen dem Drucker ( Canon MX925 ), 
ich will den per WLAN aktivieren, nicht per USB Kabel oder ähnliches...

Unter "Systemverwaltung", "Drucker", habe ich auf ""Hinzufügen" geklickt.
Nur, wie geht es dann weiter ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passenden Drucker Treiber für Linux (hatte ich gelesen,) muss .deb File sein, 
stimmt das ?

auf der Homepage von Canon hatte ich was gefunden.
" cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz " 

(dies entpackt, " cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1-deb "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann ?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Wegen dem Drucker ( Canon MX925 ),
> ich will den per WLAN aktivieren, nicht per USB Kabel oder ähnliches...
> 
> Unter "Systemverwaltung", "Drucker", habe ich auf ""Hinzufügen" geklickt.
> ...


Einfach mal auf "Netzwerkdrucker finden" klicken und gucken was passiert. Normalerweise sollte er damit auch Wifi-Drucker durchchecken.


SpiderJ schrieb:


> passenden Drucker Treiber für Linux (hatte ich gelesen,) muss .deb File sein,
> stimmt das ?
> 
> auf der Homepage von Canon hatte ich was gefunden.
> ...



Ah, der gute alte Windows-Nutzer, der die ganze Drecksarbeit selber machen will  

Nun gut, ist ja möglich.    Klick doch eifnach mal auf die Install.sh und guck was passiert.


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

zurück vom Trip nach Berlin. Nun beginnt mein Versuch, den Canon Drucker zu finden / installieren.

Folgende Software heruntergeladen: " cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz " 

( habe diese von hier:
PIXMA MX925 - Canon Deutschland )

Habe nun diese "entpackt",, in home / benutzername (tim) / downloads

und nun ? 
wenn ich die "install.sh" starte, die im entpackten Ordner u.a. liegt, startet ein Terminal Fenster, 
die Frage nach USB oder Network kommt, ich wähle Network, er beginnt zu suchen,
scheitert jedoch.

im übrigen ist erst jetzt, die "konsole", bei mir installiert. 
Wenn ich vorher im terminal "konsole" eingab, Fehlermeldung. gebe ich jetzt konsole ein, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, 
das " tim ; bash - Konsole " heißt. 
Wofür auch immer das gut ist.

unter:
Systemeinstellungen / Drucker / Hinzufügen / Netzwerkdrucker / Netzwerkdrucker finden / Rechner: ???
( = hat nicht funktioniert ( ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob er wirklich nach wireless Geräten sucht ?)

anderes Thema:
pdf Dateien öffnen / bearbeiten - was nutzt ihr dort unter Linux ?


----------



## Jimini (25. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> wenn ich die "install.sh" starte, die im entpackten Ordner u.a. liegt, startet ein Terminal Fenster,
> die Frage nach USB oder Network kommt, ich wähle Network, er beginnt zu suchen,
> scheitert jedoch.


Hier ist die exakte Fehlermeldung wichtig - meistens liefern Fehlermeldungen unter Linux Hinweise darauf, wieso etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du für die Installation root-Rechte benötigst. Also navigiere im Terminal mal zu dem betreffenden Ordner und führe "sudo ./install.sh" aus.


> Wenn ich vorher im terminal "konsole" eingab, Fehlermeldung. gebe ich jetzt konsole ein, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster,
> das " tim ; bash - Konsole " heißt.
> Wofür auch immer das gut ist.


Konsole ist eine Anwendung zum Anzeigen des Terminals. Im Termina "konsole" auszuführen führt somit dazu, dass das Programm "konsole" aufgeht und dir eine weitere Terminalsitzung darstellt.


> pdf Dateien öffnen / bearbeiten - was nutzt ihr dort unter Linux ?


Ich nutze Okular.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

Thema: WLAN Drucker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



???

Thema: pdf öffnen / bearbeiten:

okular installiert. Starte ich nach Beenden meine pdf Datei erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung
 " Could not open /.......pdf"
Starte ich die pdf anschließend mit z.B. LibreOffice, keine Fehlermeldung, somit nur bei okular.
okular wieder deinstalliert, über synaptic-paketverwaltung

* Habe jetzt "qpdfview" zum testen von pdf Dateien öffnen usw.
+ für die normale Öffnung von Bildern nutze ich zum Testen "gthumb"  da fehlt mir noch eines...*

Andere Tool, möglichweise stabilere oder bessere, kenne ich nicht. 
Wer jemand weiß, welche Tools unter Linux Mint für pdf Bearbeitung und für Bild Betrachen usw. besser sind, 
einfach kurze Info, danke.


----------



## joessli (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn du die install.sh installieren möchtest, musst du im Terminal zuerst in das entsprechende Verzeichnis wechseln:
gib folgenden Befehl im Terminal ein: cd /Downloads/cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1.deb
Dannach sudo ./install.sh
Gruss joessli


----------



## Jimini (25. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> * Habe jetzt "qpdfview" zum testen von pdf Dateien öffnen usw.
> + für die normale Öffnung von Bildern nutze ich zum Testen "Image Magick" *
> 
> Andere Tool, möglichweise stabilere oder bessere, kenne ich nicht.
> ...



Bezüglich der Programmempfehlungen kannst du auch mal ins Ubuntu-Wiki schauen:
PDF ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Grafik ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Zum Betrachten von Bildern nehme ich Gwenview, zum Bearbeiten reicht mir Kolourpaint.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

bei mir klappt das mit dem Drucker und den Eingaben nicht !
gibt es die Möglichkeit, um nicht Millionen Mal nochmal zu fragen, 
wie bei Windows, via TeamViewer, um anderen zu helfen, bei mir auf den Desktop zu springen , 
um mir dann durch manuelle Eingaben zu helfen?


----------



## Jimini (25. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> bei mir klappt das mit dem Drucker und den Eingaben nicht !


Dann lass uns doch erstmal beim Druckerproblem bleiben und nicht zwischendurch auf andere Themen springen 
Was genau funktioniert nicht, wenn du so vorgehst wie von joessli beschrieben?

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

Nun nochmal in Ruhe den Pfad im Terminal eingegeben.
scheint zu gehen.
hier ein Bild. und nun ? Ich habe meinen Drucker angestellt. WLAN ist an, Symbol leuchtet.
ich habe dann Enter gedrückt, im Terminal, dann 2 für Network, kein Erfolg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini (25. Mai 2015)

Muss der Drucker vielleicht in einen Installationsmodus oder so versetzt werden?
Ist der Drucker eingeschaltet und mit dem Netzwerk verbunden? Kannst du ihn von deinem Rechner aus "anpingen" (Terminal öffnen und "ping ip.adresse.des.druckers" ausführen)?

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

Leute, ich bin nicht so firm, daher die Frage nach dem Helfen, via TeamViewer.
Ich habe lediglich die Treiber von Canon heruntergeladen und entpackt.
Jetzt diese Zeilen im Terminal eingegeben, siehe dem letzten Bild.
Das wars...Der Drucker ist an, das wars.
Ist es nicht möglich jemand hilft mir mit den Schritten via TeamViwer ? Das wäre effektiver, statt hier weitere 30 Mails...
Danke !


----------



## SpiderJ (25. Mai 2015)

* Update *
ich habe einige andere Dinge einrichten und für mich zufriedenstellend aktivieren können. 
Lediglich das Einrichten meines Wlan Canon Pixma MX925 Druckers bekomme ich leider nicht hin.
Vielleicht hilft mir jemand weiter, hat eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, oder wie auch immer helfend.
Danke weiterhin.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Hilft dir das weiter?

Canon Pixma MX925 ? Drucken, Scannen, Faxen ? Forum ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

Nein, hilft mir nicht, weil es mich noch mehr durcheinander bringt. 
Diese Vielfalt, sobald es sich um einen anderen Drucker dreht usw. 
Ich bin da einfach gerade nicht für zu gebrauchen.

Der ersten Schritte funktionierten ja mal:
Treiber von Canon herunterladen.
in der Konsole hatte ich dann eingegeben:
cd home/tim/Downloads/cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1-deb/
danach
sudo ./install.sh

hatte dann gelesen, wenn das wirklich geklappt hat, müsste eine neue Datei im System liegen.
Wo? hier:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie es nun weiter geht, weiß ich nicht genau bzw. bekomme es nicht hin !
Jetzt ist es, schon durch andere Versuche, einiges im System anders, oder durch Befehle neues hinzugekommen, was ich nicht benötige.
Am besten wäre, System bereinigen, und dann eine Hilfe, via TeamViewer, das mir jemand meinen MX925 einrichtet.
Für Euch ist das bestimmt eine Sache von Minuten.

Solange wie ich hier schon die Zeit verbraucht habe, für einen Drucker, echt zum Kotzen so langsam.
An sich ist der Rechner sonst sehr schnell, leise und stabil. So dass ich mit dem Linux zufrieden bin.

Ich habe mein System nun erleichtert. 
Morgen hoffe ich, durch Eure Hilfe und mit etwas Ruhe, den Part mit dem Drucker hinzubekommen.
Laut Herstellerseite soll es mit Linux ja gehen.

Hier die Schritte, was ich gerade gemacht habe:

im Terminal:
Paketverwaltung aufräumen:
sudo apt-get autoremove
sudo apt-get autoclean
sudo apt-get clean

in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung die Konfigurationen von nicht mehr installierten Programmen entfernen:
"Status > Nicht installierte Pakete (Zurückgebliebene Konfiguration)" alle markieren, Rechtsklick, vollständig entfernen.

mit Synaptic kaputte Pakete entfernen:
"Benutzerdefinierter Filter > Kaputt" - überflüssige alte Kernel deinstallieren
( bei mir war dort kein Eintrag !!! somit nichts zum deinstallieren /löschen ausgewählt ! )

dann kannst du natürlich selbst mal durchgehen, welche Programme entfernt werden könnten, 
weil sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.  Danach wie oben beschrieben die Paketverwaltung nochmal aufräumen.
( diesen Schritt habe ich nicht weiter ausgeführt !!! )


----------



## Jimini (26. Mai 2015)

Ich würde den Drucker erstmal via USB anschließen und es dann nochmal mit der Installation versuchen. Die Verbindung via LAN kann man nachträglich immer noch herstellen. Hier dürfte dir ansonsten auch der Canon.Support weiterhelfen können - offensichtlich unterstützt der Drucker ja offiziell Linux.

Einen umfassenden Support via Teamviewer kann ich leider nicht anbieten, sorry.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

Ich habe dem Canon Support gemailt, mit der Bitte um Erhalt einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, um den Drucker im Linux Mint per Wlan einrichten und nutzbar zu machen.
Mal sehen, was kommt.
Sollte jemand von Euch sich doch mal 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen können, um diese paar Schritte, quasi für mich, per TeamViewer durchzuführen, wäre das klasse.
Ich denke nämlich, bis sich Canon meldet dauert länger und ich brauche den Drucker auch beruflich.


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

* anderes Thema, da Drucker Thematik wohl vorerst außen vor bleibt *

Ich habe zwei Monitore angeschlossen. Den Zweitmonitor habe ich jedoch zunächst deaktiviert, weil ich ihn nicht grundsätzlich immer benötige.
Dazu, siehe Bild, habe ich folgendes eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage nun: 
Beim Starten des PC, kommt das Fenster zur Anmeldung (Benutzername und dann Kennwort eingeben) immer auf dem Zweitmonitor.
Trotz Deaktivierung, siehe Bild.

Lässt sich da was machen, dass dies nur auf dem Hauptmonitor erscheint ?
(außer das Kabel vom Zweitmonitor raus zu nehmen bzw. den Stromstecker zu ziehen)


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

Du könntest sie einfach anders herum anschließen ...   falls beide über DVI gehen. 

Ich glaube ich muss mir mal Mint irgendwo installieren, dann kann ich sowas selber recherchieren und dir vielleicht mehr helfen.  Jede Grafikoberfläche ist anders, aber meistens kann man solche Sachen irgendwie konfigurieren.


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

Hauptmonitor ist über Mini DisplayPort am PC angeschlossen, der Zweitmonitor über DVI.
Ja, wäre prima, wenn Du Mint installierst, um besseren Support geben zu können, danke Dir !


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

Welche exakte Version hast du denn?  Mint 17.1 mit Cinnamon, mit Multimedia-Codecs und in 64 bit?


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

Reichen Dir/Euch diese Angaben für weiteren Support ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



" Multimedia-Codecs " - dazu steht dort, siehe Bild, nichts.
Sag einfach, wo ich nach gucken soll, mache dann einen weiteren Screenshot.
Eventuell fehlen mir ja einfach solche grundlegenden Codecs.

und natürlich die Linux Praxis Erfahrung (Zwinker)

PS: 
Ich bin jetzt nur noch per Wlan im Internet, das Lan Kabel steckt wieder an der PS4.
Die PS4 ist übrigens per Hdmi1 mit dem Hauptmonitor verbunden. 
Ich switche somit von Mini DisplayPort (PC Nutzung), zu Hdmi1 (PS4 Nutzung) hin und her.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

So, ich habe jetzt mal eine VM mit Mint aufgesetzt. Das Design gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick echt gut! 

Zu den Displays:  Hast du es schonmal damit versucht, einfach beim entsprechenden Monitor auf "Set as primary" zu klicken?   


Ich versuche gerade meinen eigenen Netzwerkdrucker zum Laufen zu kriegen, leider hat HP irgendwie seine Website umgebaut und es dabei geschafft, alle Treiber-Downloads zu löschen 



Update:  Mint stellt sich auch bei mir quer,  die Prozedur zur Druckereinrichtung ist wirklich eine Zumutung.  
Ich habe auf einem anderen PC Ubuntu Studio im Einsatz, da lief das extrem einfach. 
Ich versuche es nochmal.


okay ...  also Treiber gibts auf der Herstellerseite.  Doch jetzt kommt der große Spaß: Wenn ich die Seite mit Windows aufrufe, kann ich alle Treiber sehen.  Wenn ich sie unter Linux aufrufe, sind alle Menüpunkte genauso ...  AUßER dem Menüpunkt "Treiber",  der dann einfach weg ist 

Mir fehlen ein bisschen die Worte. Ich versuche den jetzt mal runterzuladen und irgendwie in Linux rüberzuschieben.


----------



## SpiderJ (26. Mai 2015)

ich bin also doch nicht der Einzige Vollpfosten, der mit dem Drucker einrichten etc. bei Mint Probleme hat.

Und ja, " Als Hauptbildschirm einstellen" ist aktiviert. Dann habe ich meinen Zweitmonitor auf " AUS " gesetzt. Ich brauche ihn ja, wie erwähnt nicht bei jedem PC Start. Gerade das ist ja das merkwürdige. Der Zweitmonitor ist deaktiviert, dennoch ist dort das Eröffnungsbild, wo ich Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben muss. Erst danach erscheint alles auf dem Hauptmonitor.

Freue mich schon, auf neue Erkenntnisse ihrerseits. Danke.

Übrigens echt schade, dass Mint sich die zuletzt eingerichtete Fenstergröße und den Standort nicht merkt. 
Jedes mal ist das Thunderbird und das Firefox Fenster und das Ordner Fenster wo anders, nach dem Öffnen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

Hm das mit den Bildschirmen kann ich leider schlecht testen, am Laptop ...  ich muss erstmal gucken wie ein zweiter Bildschirm überhaupt mit der virtuellen Maschine funktioniert. 

Zum Drucker:  Ich teste weiter, aber das wird gerade dauern ... 


Die Cinnamon-Oberfläche ist optisch echt hübsch, aber funktionell geht sie mir schon jetzt total auf den Keks.


Edit:  Also, ich kann dir jedenfalls sagen dass du auf die Software deines Druckerherstellers angewiesen bist. Ich komme bei mir gerade auch nicht weiter da die Software von HP schlicht und einfach sche*ße ist und keinen richtigen Netzwerkscan durchführen kann. 

Zu den Bildschirmen:  Hast du schonmal die Panels verschoben?  Die regeln eigentlich inoffiziell die Hierarchie zwischen den Bildschirmen ...  da wo das Hauptpanel ist, sollte auch der Login erscheinen.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

die Panels schieben ? Tut mir leid, da wüsste ich nicht, wie ich das machen muss. Mir sagt das nichts.
wegen dem Drucker, mal sehen, ob Canon sich bald meldet und eine Anleitung für Drucker unter Linux Mint einrichten beilegt.
PS: Welche Linux Distr. benutzt du denn im Normalfall eigentlich ?


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> ich bin also doch nicht der Einzige Vollpfosten, der mit dem Drucker einrichten etc. bei Mint Probleme hat.


Das hat wahrscheinlich weder mit Ubuntu noch mit Mint zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit den Setuptools der Hersteller. Mein HP Photosmart war mit CUPS innerhalb weniger Minuten eingerichtet - allerdings ist dieser auch via USB angeschlossen, was ich dir ja auch schon nahelegte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Laudian (27. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Der Zweitmonitor ist deaktiviert, dennoch ist dort das Eröffnungsbild, wo ich Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben muss.



Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Deine Einstellungen bezüglich des zweiten Monitors werden als Teil deines Benutzerprofils gespeichert und somit logischerweise erst nach der Anmeldung eines Benutzers geladen.

Lösen kannst du das wohl nur, indem du den zweiten Monitor einfach auslässt wenn du ihn nicht brauchst


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

Thema Drucker:
Mein Drucker steht etwas weiter weg, so dass diesen per USB anzuschließen nicht geht. Falls niemand mit Mint und Drucker einrichten
gute Erfahrungen hat und helfen kann, muss ich wohl auf den Canon Support warten.

Edit: Auf der Homepage von Canon steht bei dem Treiber "MX920 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.90 for Linux (debian Packagearchive) "
den ich herunter geladen habe folgendes, unter Systemanforderungen: Ubuntu 12.04(32bit/64bit)
Bedeutet dies, dass mein Canon Drucker somit unter Linux Mint gar nicht funktionieren wird / kann ?
PIXMA MX925 - Canon Deutschland

Thema Anmeldung Problem Zweitmonitor:
Den Zweitmonitor lasse ich bereits aus, dennoch bleibt dann das Bild auf dem Hauptmonitor schwarz. Das System erkennt also nicht, 
ok, Zweitmonitor ist nicht nur auf "Aus" gestellt, sondern auch wirklich aus, dann zeige ich das Anmeldefenster eben auf dem Hauptmonitor. 
Leider nein, solange ich den Zweitmonitor nicht anstelle, Benutzername und Kennwort eingebe, passiert auf dem Hauptmonitor nichts.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

Die ganzen Treiber für deinen Drucker gibts hier, hast du die genommen? 
PIXMA MX925 - Canon Deutschland

Zum Monitor:  Das wird so sein, wie Laudian sagt:  Bevor die verantwortliche Software gestartet wurde, kommt es nur darauf an in welcher Reihenfolge deine Grafikkarte die Bildschirme anspricht. 
Deswegen hatte ich am Anfang dazu geraten, die Monitore anders herum anzuschließen.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

Thema Drucker: siehe meinem vorherigem Post (Seite 9 unten)

Thema Monitor: ich habe zwei DVI Eingänge (an einem steckt der Zweitmonitor), einfach mal um stecken, habe ich gemacht, keine Veränderung.  
Den Mini Display Port, an dem der Hauptmonitor steckt, kann ich nicht wechseln. Problem würde sich lösen, wenn es möglich wäre, 
dass nach PC Start gar kein Anmeldefenster erscheint, wegen Deaktivierung. Ob dies geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Laudian (27. Mai 2015)

Natürlich kannst du dich automatisch anmelden, wie das geht steht z.B. hier beschrieben:

How to enable auto login in Linux Mint Cinnamon


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

Autom. angehakt, PC Neustart gemacht. Fehlermeldung erhalten, funktioniert nicht. 
Bildschirmfoto nicht möglich.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

Und was steht in der Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

" Could not update ICEauthority file / home / tim / .ICEauthority. "

(ich habe das per Laptop im Internet gesucht, Lösung gefunden, um zumindest wieder ins System / Schreibtisch zu kommen. 
Aber die dortige Lösung half bei mir nicht, zumindest was das grundsätzliche automatische Anmelden betrifft.
Bei jedem Neustart, gleiche Fehlermeldung. Dann wieder mit dem Trick rein gekommen. 
Ich habe nun das automatische Anmeldung auf Aus gesetzt. 
Ich habe gerade wegen meiner Hausarbeit keine Zeit mehr, für dieses Problemchen.

Übrigens, ich habe gerade Antwort von Canon erhalten, wegen dem Drucker Einrichten Problem unter Linux Mint.
Na Prima....
___________

Datum: 27/05/2015
Bearbeitungsnummer: 1-xxxx

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

In Ihrer E-Mail teilen Sie uns mit, dass eine Installation unter Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon 64-bit nicht möglich ist.

Da Linux ein Betriebssystem ist, das von jedem Nutzer individuell erstellt und eingerichtet werden kann, versuchen wir einen allgemeinen Treiber zur Verfügung zu stellen, der so gut wie allen Ansprüchen der Kunden gerecht werden kann.

Leider bieten wir über die anfängliche Bereitstellung der Treiber (Debian Distribution) hinaus, keinen gesonderten nachträglichen Support für Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Linux. Daher empfehlen wir Ihnen, sich an die Community zu wenden um dort weitere Hinweise zur Installation zu erhalten.

Wir bedauern Ihnen keine genaue Hilfestellung geben zu können und danken Ihnen dennoch, dass Sie den Canon Services und Support kontaktiert haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxx
Canon Services & Support


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

Das war zu erwarten


----------



## Namaker (27. Mai 2015)

Zum Monitor im Anmeldebildschirm:
Mit dem Programm xrandr kannst du  dir (unter anderem) die Namen der derzeitig verwendeten Anschlüsse  ausgeben lassen. Die Ausgabe sollte ähnlich wie diese aussehen:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 8192 x 8192
VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm
```
In deinem Falle sollten dann beide Monitore als connected angezeigt werden mit den jeweiligen Anschlussbezeichnungen. In der /etc/mdm/mdm.conf kannst du nach "PrimaryMonitor" suchen. Entferne dort das "#" am Anfang der Zeile und ersetze "None" durch die vorher ermittelte Bezeichnung für den Anschluss.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Mai 2015)

Nutzung von xrandr in der Konsole:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnen und Suchen von PrimaryMonitor in der mdm.conf: (nicht zu finden !)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit - zum Drucker Problem:
ich habe das USB Kabel vom Drucker gefunden. 
Geräte (PC/Drucker) miteinander verbunden.
und zack - nach 1 Sekunden öffnet sich ein Fenster - Drucker gefunden und installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Bilder, "Eigenschaften" vom Drucker zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, Testdruck und von meinem Dokument Seite 1 als Testdruck, beides funktioniert NICHT. 
Er druckt nicht...arrrgg...

Edit: 
ich denke, irgendwann wird es endlich gehen, mit dem Drucken (Grins). Vielleicht geht ja, da die USB Verbindung steht, der Wechsel zu Wlan leichter? Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Rat, mal gucken.


----------



## SpiderJ (28. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist es so, dass jedes mal wenn ich den PC starte, diese gottverdammte Fehlermeldung kommt.
" Could not update ICEauthority file / home / tim / .ICEauthority "

Lt. Internet Suche, über meinen Reserve Laptop, stand dort, ich solle folgendes tun.
Strg+alt+f1 drücken (wenn das Anmeldefenster erscheint)
dann einloggen (Benutzername, dann das Passwort)
anschließend eingeben: ls -al .ICEauthority 
(um zu prüfen, ob das auf meinen Namen tim tim justiert ist)
dann Enter drücken)
Danach, Strg+alt+f7 drücken
Der Anmeldebildschirm erscheint wieder. Dann meinen Benutzernamen eingeben, und das Bild wechselt zum Desktop

Wie kann ich das wieder so einrichten, dass ich Benutzername UND Kennwort im Anmeldefenster eingebe.
Weil bei jedem PC Start dieses Prozedere sehr nervig ist.

Alternative wäre, dass das System sich meine Login Daten so genau merkt, dass ein reibungsloser Login ohne jegliche Eingaben geschieht.
Dieses halbe jetzt, ist mist. Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich kann das Problem hier leider nicht nachvollziehen ...   wenn ich Mint sage, es soll sich automatisch einloggen,  tut es das ohne Probleme. 
Geht sogar interessanterweise deutlich schneller als bei einem manuellen Login, wieso auch immer.


----------



## SpiderJ (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt, habe ich das Ganze nicht mehr, quasi aktiv gesetzt.
Ich hoffte, nach dem Debakel mit dem nicht funktionierendem Auto Log In, dass es nun wieder wie nach der Erst Linux Mint Installation abläuft,
dass ich im Anmeldebildschirm "Benutzername, dann Kennwort" eingeben muss. 

Ich möchte quasi dahingehend zurück, da bei mir offensichtlich die automatische Anmeldung nicht funktioniert hat.

Edit: 
Mich macht das Linux so langsam echt wahnsinnig. Immer wenn ich denke, eine Sache geklärt, jetzt wird alles gut, 
geht wieder was anderes hier nicht. Mich ärgert einiges hier im Linux Mint, anderes wiederum finde ich prima.
Weiterhin ist es so, nach Neustart kommt immer die Fehlermeldung. Mittlerweile reicht schon unter strg+alt+f1, in der Konsole eingeben rm .ICEauthority
dann strg+alt+f7, Benutzername eingeben, Linux fährt zu Ende hoch. Starte ich den Rechner wieder neu, der gleiche Scheiß.

Edit2:
ist es vielleicht möglich, durch einen zweiten "neuen" Benutzer, der auch Systemverwalter ist, den alten Benutzer zu löschen. Ich will doch einfach nur, normal auf dem Desktop landen, nach dem PC Start.

@ Stryke7: Welches Linux benutzt Du hauptsächlich ? 
(mal abgesehen davon, dass du aus Testzwecken nebenbei Linux Mint nutzt)


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun Linux Mint Cinnamon komplett neu aufgesetzt.  Das Problem mit dem Login Problem war nervig.
Der automatischer Start klappte nun auch. (zumindest vorerst)

Doch plötzlich, wenn ich den Rechner neu starte, bleibt das Bild schwarz. 
Ich hatte per Suche im Internet gelesen, das liege wohl an nvidia (meine Grafikkarte)

ich sah nun also nach der neuesten Version (Treiber) auf der Homepage nach.
Auf der Nvidia Seite habe ich den neuesten Linux 64bit Treiber für meine Grafikkarte geladen. Dieser liegt nun unter Downloads.
NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.72.run




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie muss ich nun vorgehen ?

Ich hoffe, das löst das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm. 

Eine andere mögliche Lösung, per Shift drücken beim Booten, dann auf "e", dann statt quit splash - nomodeset schreiben, 
dann f10 drücken, half nicht, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Danke für Tipps.

Aktuell sieht es bei mir mit der Grafikkarte so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2015)

Was schlägt er dir für einen Treiber vor?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wo "Update" dabei steht ist der neueste automatisch verfügbare Treiber.
Den würd ich zu erst mal probieren bevor du selber einen installierst.
Über die Auswahl ist ein späteres Update etwas einfacher.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

Oh man ...   die Windows-User-Gedankenstrukturen bekommt man einfach nicht aus ihm raus  

Software-Center -> Nvidia eintippen ->  installieren klicken.    fertig. 

Aber wenn du es von Hand machen willst:  eine .run Datei solltest du einfach ausführen können. Per Doppelklick oder im Terminal.


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

wie gesagt, aktuell sieht es bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SoftwareCenter gibt es bei Linux Mint Cinnamon nicht. 
Gebe ich Nvidia in der Synaptic-Paketverwaltung ein, sehe ich nichts mit aktuellerer Version als dieses 331. (updates)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* ich kann das mit der Update Version ja noch mal testen (hier über Synaptic-Paketverwaltung )

auf die nvidia Seite bin ich ja nur gegangen, weil in der  Synaptic-Paketverwaltung  keine neueren Versionen stehen.

und einfach per Doppelklick die .run ausführen geht übrigens nicht. 
Linux will das mit Texteditor öffnen. Welches ich stattdessen wählen müsste, mit öffnen mit, weiß ich nicht.

Wenn ihr andere Ideen habt, mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm beim Start, bin ich ganz Ohr. 
Endlich Linux ohne Probleme, das wärs.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

Da hast du offenbar bereits den aktuellen Treiber.

Ja ...   Nvidia-Treiber sind der letzte Rotz. Ich werde nach Möglichkeit auch  wieder zu AMD gehen, ich bin die ganzen Probleme mit Nvidia leid.

Ich hab dich vorgewarnt  


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Uah, eine Nvidia Grafikkarte?
> 
> Hm, beten wir mal dass das klappt ...    Die Treiber bei Nvidia sind ein Fall für sich.



Versuch mal einen der älteren Treiber.  Der aktuelle läuft bei mir auch nicht, allerdings mit anderen Symptomen


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

ich habe gerade einmal so laut los geschrien, dass die Wände gewackelt haben.

Ich habe in der Treiberverwaltung folgende Änderung vorgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend den PC neu gestartet.

Fazit: Rechner fährt reibungslos hoch, meldet sich automatisch an.

Jetzt teste ich einen Nvidia Treiber (aus der Auswahl im Fenster - jedoch nicht den neuesten)
Ich gebe gleich ein Fazit / Rückmeldung dazu.

(Bei der Installation hatte ich Ja zu Sicherheitsschlüssel (Passphrase) gesagt?
Wie kann ich das jetzt im Nachhinein abschalten ?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Mai 2015)

Servus,
bei mir funktioniert das ganze folgendermaßen:

erstmal updaten/upgraden
dann 
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 (der funktioniert ganz gut, kannst aber auch nen aktuelleren nutzen, wie du magst/ experimentierfreudig bist)
sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings

Nachdem du das gemacht hast würde ich einmal Neustarten, wieder updaten/upgraden und dann kannst du mithilfe der Treiberverwaltung Nvidia-340 markieren (wenns nicht schon nach der Installation markiert ist).
Das ganze findest du dann als "NVIDIA X Server Settings" unter deinem Linux Mint. 
Ich hab das mal unter Ubuntu ausprobiert und Minecraft lief Testweise mit meiner 750ti mit 250 FPS (natürlich alles Standard usw.(mit nem Pentium G3258 auf 4,6GHz)) 

(Maximal waren ~1340 FPS drin mit dem Standard Pack, aber das war dann auch mit Grafik ganz runter(wenn man das so sagen kann bei Minecraft) und hab mich irgendwo eingegraben) 

Unter Linux Mint hab ich noch kein JRE installiert und somit auch kein Minecraft, sollte aber doch ziemlich ähnlich laufen.

Edit: PCGH hat sogar mal Tests gemacht(Heft 09/2014) Ab und an war Linux vorn, und manchmal auch Windows(7), hat sich aber bis maximal 9% Unterschied nichts geschenkt, waren meistens 0 bis 2%

MfG


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

Fakt ist, 
bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm beim Hochfahren "schwarz",
wenn ich folgende Treiber nutze (jeweils einzeln getestet)

Nvidia - Version 331.113
http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150529/6quisos6.png

Nvidia - Version 304.125



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bei diesem, fährt der Rechner richtig und komplett hoch.
(wobei die Abfrage (Passphrase - Sicherheitsschlüssel) kommt - die ich gerne abgeschaltet haben möchte !)
http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150529/gvkobodr.png

____

Jetzt zu Dir, @Die_Himbeere: Danke für deinen Post.
Gleich deine erste Anweisung "erstmal updaten/upgraden" - ich bitte um genaue Angabe ? Meinst Du damit, das Terminal updaten ? Wie heißt der Befehl doch gleich ?
Danach würde ich dann deine nächsten Schritte in der Konsole copy/paste.

PS: 
Beim Befehl "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340" - muss ich da nicht genauere Angaben machen?
bzw. ich hatte ja den neuesten von der Homepage selbst heruntergeladen.
(  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.72.run )


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Mai 2015)

sudo apt-get update und sudo apt-get upgrade heißen die beiden Befehle.

Eigentlich nicht, insofern du dir das ppa zuvor geholt hast(sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa).

Machs einfach nochmal neu(also das runtergeladene runterschmeißen oder sonst wo hin schieben), bevor du drölf verschiedene hast 

MfG


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

für nvidia Treiber Nutzung:

Schritt 1: 
sudo apt-get update

Schritt 2:
sudo apt-get upgrade

Schritt 3:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa

ausgeführt.

Bei Schritt 4 bekomme ich eine Meldung:

tmr@meinpc ~ $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
E: Paket nvidia-340 kann nicht gefunden werden.

Was muss ich da nun machen ? Wo liegt der Denkfehler ?

Ich selbst habe nichts an Version 340 heruntergeladen /gefunden.
wie erwähnt, habe ich unter Downloads, die neueste Version gespeichert: 
NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.72.run (bereits entpackte Datei)


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe die Treiberverwaltung mal neu gestartet. Diese hat sich aktualisiert. 
(weitere Nvidia Treiber dazu gekommen)

Ich habe nun alle Nvidia Treiber getestet. 
Bei "ALLEN" bleibt das Bild nach dem Neustart schwarz !
Komisch, oder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setze ich in der Treiberverwaltung den Punkt wieder bei: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann startet der Rechner problemlos

Woran kann das liegen ?

Kann es etwas mit dem "X-Client Skript ausführen" zu tun haben, welches unter
Anmeldefenster, Optionen, Voreingestellte Sitzung
statt "Cinnamon" 
anklickbar ist ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

Nochmal zum Verständnis:  Nach dem Loggin wird der Bildschirm schwarz ...  dauerhaft?   Oder nur "kurz"?   Das macht meiner nämlich, wobei ich das einfach auf die Performance der virtuellen Maschine geschoben habe.  Nach kurzer Denkpause kommt dann der Desktop. 

Lustigerweise braucht er diese Pause nicht, wenn er sich automatisch einloggt.  Scheint also ein Bug im Loggin zu sein. 


Zu deinem Problem:  Wie ich sehe hast du den Fehler-Log an, steht da was spannendes drin? (einfach mal nach "failed" suchen)


Achso,  Cinnamon oder X-Client sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, bei nem unveränderten System laufen beide bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Mai 2015)

Bei dir klemmts also bei der Installation des X-Servers, richtig?

Edit:
Eben mal probiert den Treiber mit sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 zu installieren, hier folgendes resultat:

http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150529/csqzi49v.png

Bei dir stimmt mit der ppa vermutlich was nicht, alles richtig abgetippt, bzw. copy paste, bzw. hab ich irgendwo einen Tippfehler drin?

MfG


----------



## SpiderJ (30. Mai 2015)

Es muss sich um einen Bug handeln.
Ich habe mal, eigentlich aus Spaß, als nach dem PC Start der schwarze Bildschirm erschien, dass Laufwerk Sicherungspasswort (Passphrase) eingegeben.
Ergebnis war, der Desktop erschien daraufhin. 
Somit war es lediglich so, dass bei Auswählen eines Nvidia Treibers in der Treiberverwaltung, das Bild zur Eingabe der Passphrase nicht erschien. Es war also quasi da, aber nicht sichtbar.
Ich habe jetzt den neuesten nvidia Treiber aktiv, siehe Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim PC Hochfahren gebe ich nun einfach beim schwarzen Bild das Passphrase Kennwort ein und gut ist.
echt lustige Story....

Weiß jemand, wie man diese Laufwerks Kennworteingabe abschalten kann ? Ginge das, dann würde das System sich ganz hochfahren müssen, würde das gerne testen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2015)

ähm okay ...  

gute Lösungsfindung jedenfalls! 


Was ist denn das für eine Passphrase? Das Laufwerk selbst ist verschlüsselt oder wie?  Kann man das nicht testweise entschlüsseln?


----------



## SpiderJ (30. Mai 2015)

Bei der Installation von Linux Mint konnte man das angeben, (ich weiß nicht mehr wie das genau heißt), 
Jedenfalls stand dort, wenn man das vergisst, hätte man quasi keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Daten, deshalb solle man es sich gut merken bzw. notieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2015)

Ok, also eine normale Laufwerksverschlüsselung. 

Hmm, doof dass da offenbar die Grafik für die Abfrage fehlt. 

Guck mal, ob  das hier bei dir auch funktioniert:

Linux Mint Forums ? View topic - SOLVED: Full disk encryption: no screen to enter password


----------



## SpiderJ (30. Mai 2015)

deinen link lese ich gleich mal durch.
ich möchte ja, diese Kennwort Eingabe abschalten. Damit ich nach PC anschalten nichts weiter drücken oder eingeben muss.


----------



## SpiderJ (30. Mai 2015)

deinen link lese ich gleich mal durch.
ich möchte ja, diese Kennwort Eingabe abschalten. Damit ich nach PC anschalten nichts weiter drücken oder eingeben muss.


----------



## Jimini (30. Mai 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> ich möchte ja, diese Kennwort Eingabe abschalten. Damit ich nach PC anschalten nichts weiter drücken oder eingeben muss.


Wenn das Laufwerk verschlüsselt ist - so habe ich das jetzt zumindest verstanden - dann wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, irgendwie die Entschlüsselung beim Booten anzustoßen. Du kannst natürlich ein Keyfile erzeugen, welches stattdessen eingelesen wird (dann müsstest du halt kein Passwort mehr eingeben), aber vermutlich wird es schneller gehen, wenn du die entsprechende Partition einfach neu formatierst bzw. den verschlüsselten Ordner neu anlegst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2015)

Linux Mint Forums ? View topic - How to disable the home folder encryption?

Das einfachste wäre es, einen zweiten Nutzer anzulegen der nicht verschlüsselt wird, alle Daten rüberzukopieren, ihm root- Rechte zu geben und den alten Nutzer zu löschen.   

Alternativ ist da oben drin auch noch ein Link, mit dem man die Verschlüsselung aufheben können soll.


----------



## SpiderJ (30. Mai 2015)

angeblich soll es helfen, um den schwarzen Bildschirm durch das Eingabefenster für das Verschlüsselungspasswort sichtbar zu machen, hiermit:

sudo apt-get install --reinstall mint-artwork-common
sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
sudo update-initramfs -u
sudo -s
echo FRAMEBUFFER=y >>/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
update-initramfs -u

Ich habe das in der Konsole eingegeben, danach einen Neustart gemacht. Mein Bild bleibt weiterhin schwarz, das Passwort habe ich quasi blind eingegeben, aber das funktioniert ja.
also, ich bleibe lieber da so mit , statt nun mühselig, Benutzer wechseln usw. 
Ich will nicht, dass dann anderes wider nicht geht, sich auf den alten Benutzer bezieht oder sonst was.
ich bin froh, dass ich Linux jetzt so habe, wie ich es gut finde.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Drucker aktiv bekommen, dann reicht mir das alles hier mit Linux.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Testdruck - Drucker reagiert nicht, keine Fehlermeldung, einfach keine Regung. Ich hatte ihn jetzt per USB angeschlossen *


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso hier etwas von aktualisierbar steht, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nicht auf dem anderen Bild, wo ich bisher dachte, dass dort Aktualisierungen stehen ?
Und was soll das überhaupt sein, was da aktualisierbar ist ?

Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 
Mein Drucker druckt weiterhin nicht, er reagiert einfach nicht, bzw. Fenster erscheint er würde drucken, aber mein Drucker selbst reagiert gar nicht, startet nicht.
Komisch,was.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde das so verstehen, dass dafür Aktualisierungen installiert werden können wenn sie raus kommen.  Aber gerade stehen keine aus.


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Juni 2015)

ah ok, danke Dir.


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Juni 2015)

BluRay unter Linux abspielen - jemand eine Idee, wie das geht?

ich habe eine Original BluRay im Laufwerk, wollte es mit dem bereits integriertem Vlc Media Player abspielen. 
Meine Vlc Media Player Version ist diese:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgende Meldung erhalten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

Im Rahmen des Urheberrechtes kannst du das vergessen. Unter Linux gibt es keine ununterbrochene HDCP Kette und selbst wenn fehlen immernoch die Programme mit der notwendigen Lizenz.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2015)

Das Problem mit Blurays:  Man muss die lizensierten Codecs installieren.  Ohne Windows gehts nicht ohne, und unter Linux auch nicht.

Natürlich gibt es Workarounds:
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben

Du kannst mal versuchen, sie dem VLC nachträglich hinzuzufügen. 

Ich habe die Codecs leider auch nicht.


----------



## SpiderJ (6. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte mir ein neues Handy zu legen (Samsung Galaxy S3 mini)
Mein aktuelles ist, durch zu oft herunterfallen etwas lädiert. (Nokia XpressMusic 5800)

Frage: 
Ich möchte all meine Daten, Nachrichten, Kontakte etc. quasi exportieren auf den PC
Verbindung per Kabel zwischen altem Handy und dem PC steht bereits.

Klicke ich auf dem alten Handy auf "Datentransfer" sehe ich am PC nur z.b. Bilder oder Sounds vom Handy.
Adressbuch, Kontakte usw. somit nicht.

Für den PC gibt es die Software Nokia PC Suite. 
Jedoch, die geht bestimmt nicht unter Linux oder ?
Wie kann ich alles vom alten Handy auf den PC bekommen ?

Ich möchte, wenn ich das neue Smartphone erhalte, dass meine Kontakte, Mails etc. in das integriert werden.
Mir wäre es ein Graus, wenn das nicht geht.

danke !


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2015)

Bei fast jedem alten Handy lassen sich die Kontakte als .csv Datei im Speicher ablegen.
Die Datei lässt sich dann bei Google Contacts einfach hochladen und beim neuen Handy gibts du einfach an Kontakte mit Google Syncen.
Damit hast du auch gleichzeitig ein Backup auf deinem Google-Konto erstellt.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

Warum den Umweg über den PC ?  Normalerweise lassen sich Daten direkt migrieren. 

Nokia hatte mal ein Programm, das sowohl für Symbian als auch für Windows Phone existierte und die Daten direkt übertragen konnte. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie genau das heißt. 
Ob das allerdings mit Android kompatibel ist weiß ich nicht, da müsstest du mal in den PlayStore gucken. 

Ansonsten würde ich das XM5800 als Massenspeicher an den PC anschließen, dann kannst du direkt auf die Dateistruktur zugreifen. Für Bilder, Musik etc ist das einfacher, falls du die auf den PC ziehen willst.


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2015)

Teilweise gibt es auch Apps, welche die Kontakte direkt übertragen können. Mein Desire Z hatte damals während des Setups die geniale Funktion, sich via Bluetooth mit meinem N95 zu verbinden und Nachrichten und Kontakte zu syncen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (6. Juni 2015)

ich habe und ich möchte kein GOOGLE Konto. Ich bin von Windows weg, weil es Microsoft ist.
Ich möchte das Samsung Galaxy S3 mini kaufen,alle Kontakte, Adressbuch integrieren, meine auf dem alten Handy verfassten Nachrichten einsehen können und gut ist.

Handy jetzt wieder per Kabel an den PC gesteckt. Diesmal auf Massenspeicher geklickt.
Auf dem PC geschieht nichts. Auf dem Handy oben rechts ein Symbol.

* Könnte es sein, dass wenn ich Bluetooth anstelle, und dies ebenfalls beim galaxy s3, dass dann sämtliche Daten einfach übertragbar wären? *


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

Du möchtest ein Android Handy nutzen ohne ein Google-Konto dafür anzulegen? 

Einfach gesagt:  Vergiss es. 

Du kannst nicht die Hardware kaufen und erwarten sie beinahe ohne Software nutzen zu können.  Wie soll das denn gehen?  Dein PC ohne Programme ist schließlich auch ziemlich nutzlos, oder? 


Wenn du auf "Massenspeicher" geklickt hast, sollte das Handy einfach wie ein normaler USB-Speicher im System erscheinen. Welches Linux verwendest du denn? 


Nein, Daten vom XM5800 aufs S3 mini per Bluetooth, ohne weitere Software, funktioniert mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

Das von Jimini beschriebene ist eine (ziemlich geniale) HTC App. Die anderen Hersteller haben aber afaik ähnliches.


----------



## SpiderJ (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte noch nie ein Smartphone. Daher weiß ich nicht, welche Software bzw. welche Accounts nötig und als Art Basis gelten.
Anscheinend muss ich beim  Erhalt des Galaxy S3mini so ein Google Konto errichten. Das wusste ich nicht.

Ich verwende: Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon 64-bit, Version: 2.4.8

PS: Auf das Samsung Galaxy S3 mini bin ich nur gekommen, weil Tchibo günstigen Tarif ohne Vertragslaufzeit anbietet. Im Zuge dessen, bieten sie das S3 mini für 79 € an.
Wenn ihr, als Fachleute, sagt, das s3 mini ist gut, der preis auch gut, aber......
nehme lieber das HTC...oder das....weil das diesen oder jenen erheblichen Vorteil hat...dann höre ich mir eure Aussagen gerne an.
Danach kann ich immer noch sagen, ich bleibe beim s3mini, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das von Jimini beschriebene ist eine (ziemlich geniale) HTC App. Die anderen Hersteller haben aber afaik ähnliches.



Ja, innerhalb von Android gibts passende Apps,  bei Windows ist es sowieso egal da es automatisch über die Cloud oder als Backup hinterlegt werden kann,  bei Apple sollte es ähnlich sein. 

Gerade für den Wechsel von Betriebssystemen hatten die meisten Hersteller auch Lösungen,  bei Nokia zB weiß ich das.  Hatte selbst mal ein XM5800, und bin dann auf ein Lumia umgestiegen.  


Das hilft aber alles nichts, wenn er sich nichtmal ein Google-Konto eröffnen will, und somit keine zusätzlichen Programme installieren kann. 

Bilder und Musik wird man vermutlich noch über den PC kopieren können, alles andere wird aber ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## SpiderJ (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meinen Post zuvor aktuaisiert, bitte nachlesen, Stryke7, danke.

PS:
unter Einstellungen - Datenaustauch ließe sich ein Austausch über Bluetooth vollziehen.
Aber: ich müsste ja meine Sim Karte abgeben, wenn ich bei Tchibo dadurch das s3 mini und die neue sim karte erhalte.
somit könnte ich diesen datenaustausch nicht machen.

PS2:
im alten Handy, unter Programme, den Dateimanager gefunden, dort auf "Sichern" geklickt.
dann auf "zu sichernde Inhalte: Alle "
dann "Jetzt vollziehen"
auf E: Speicherkarte
(aber so eine habe ich nicht, was muss da rein ?)

* ich bin übermüdet, wegen meiner Hausarbeit schreiben. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich deswegen Zusammenhänge nicht mehr sofort sehe. *
In der Schule sind einige, die haben das s3 mini und sind an sich zufrieden. ein bekannter hat, glaube ich ein HTC (zumindest als ich ihn mal traf damals), ic glaube er meinte, die seien viel besser als man denkt und vor allem sind sie nur weniger bekannt, weil samsung einfach mehr werbung fährt und größer sei.
?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Post zuvor aktuaisiert, bitte nachlesen, Stryke7, danke.


Poste einfach neu, das sorgt für weniger Chaos. Wenn ich jetzt anfange meinen letzten Beitrag zu editieren, ist hier die Hölle los.



SpiderJ schrieb:


> PS:
> unter Einstellungen - Datenaustauch ließe sich ein Austausch über Bluetooth vollziehen.
> Aber: ich müsste ja meine Sim Karte abgeben, wenn ich bei Tchibo dadurch das s3 mini und die neue sim karte erhalte.
> somit könnte ich diesen datenaustausch nicht machen.


Das S3 Mini ist ok, sein größtes Problem ist eher das Plastikgehäuse bei dem schon nach ein paar Wochen der Lack anfängt abzufallen. 
Technisch ...  kann man das nehmen.  Obwohl ich ein Moto E 2  bevorzugt hätte, aber das ist eine persönliche Wahl. 

Das Problem mit den Sim-Karten verstehe ich gerade noch nicht.  Die Sim-Karte brauchst du nur fürs Mobilfunknetz, alles andere funktioniert doch auch ohne ... ?


SpiderJ schrieb:


> PS2:
> im alten Handy, unter Programme, den Dateimanager gefunden, dort auf "Sichern" geklickt.
> dann auf "zu sichernde Inhalte: Alle "
> dann "Jetzt vollziehen"
> ...



Ja, das Problem ist aber das Symbian und Android mit Sicherheit ganz unterschiedlich ihre Daten strukturieren.  Du kannst auch nicht unter Windows eine Linux- Festplatte lesen, nur weil sie beide über SATA angeschlossen werden.

Ich glaube, von Symbian auf Android wirst du keine gute Übertragungssoftware finden.  Nokia hat sowas nur für den Wechsel zu WP bereitgestellt, da sie keine eigenen Android-Geräte haben.  
Und Symbian wiederum wurde meines Wissens nach nur von Nokia genutzt.


----------



## Namaker (6. Juni 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie ein Smartphone. Daher weiß ich nicht, welche Software bzw. welche Accounts nötig und als Art Basis gelten.
> Anscheinend muss ich beim  Erhalt des Galaxy S3mini so ein Google Konto errichten. Das wusste ich nicht.


Ich benutze auch keinen Google Account bei meinem Nexus 5, Programme lade ich aus dem f-droid . Für Chrome gibt es anscheinend auch eine Erweiterung, hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.
Eventuell kann das S3 Mini mit dem originalen System nicht ohne Google Account betrieben werden, dann müsstest du ein anderes System ohne gapps aufspielen.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2015)

Bitte bei legalen Vorschlägen bleiben.


----------



## SpiderJ (19. Juni 2015)

Mein Drucker funktioniert nun per USB fehlerfrei
Wie kann ich ihn nun auf "wlan Modus" umstellen, damit ich das usb Kabel entfernen kann, da es mich doch stört.
Danke!


----------



## SpiderJ (22. Juni 2015)

Niemand, der mir helfen mag?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juni 2015)

Möglicherweise kann der Treiber das schlicht und einfach nicht.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habs gerade mit meinem Canon über mein Netbook (Mint Mate) probiert, funktioniert tadellos.
Kontrollzentrum -> Drucker -> Hinzufügen und nach ein paar Sekunden erscheint mein Canon via DNS und lässt sich ohne Probleme installieren.

Kannst du deinen Drucker pingen?
Erreichst du die Weboberfläche vom Drucker? (hat fast jeder Netzwerkdrucker)


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. Juni 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Mein Drucker funktioniert nun per USB fehlerfrei
> Wie kann ich ihn nun auf "wlan Modus" umstellen, damit ich das usb Kabel entfernen kann, da es mich doch stört.
> Danke!


Der Drucker sollte eigentlich die alte Verbindung noch offen haben und somit auch im Netzwerk integriert sein. Wenn das der Fall ist, kannst du ihn einfach als Netzwerkdrucker suchen und installieren. Eine Möglichkeit hat dir Abductee aufgezeigt. Sollte der Drucker aber keine konfigurierte Verbindung zum Netzwerk haben, dann ist es stark vom Drucker abhängig, ob du ihn an das Netzwerk anmelden kannst oder nicht. Viele Drucker nutzen dafür auf dem PC ein Programm, mit dem man den Drucker per USB ans Netzwerk anmelden kann. Diese Programme (wie soll es auch anders sein) sind selten für Linux verfügbar.


----------



## SpiderJ (14. Juli 2015)

Firefox Nutzer.
ich bin auf youtube und möchte einen Beitrag zum HSV gucken.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ldZVVMVFE

Meldung zu sehen: " Dieses Plugin ist veraltet und sollte aktualisiert werden "
ich wähle " auf Updates prüfen " aus, welches darunter in rot steht.
Von dort gelange ich hier hin:
https://www.mozilla.org/de/pluginch...refox-browser&utm_campaign=plugincheck-update

Bei mir steht:
Adobe Flash Player - Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 - Aktuell 11.2.202.481

Ich habe somit wohl die aktuellste Version, trotzdem erscheint die Meldung, siehe oben.
Jetzt sehe ich, wenn ich auf "Aktuell" klicke, und auf die Homepage von Adobe gelange, folgenden Hinweis:

HINWEIS: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 ist die letzte Version, die noch die Linux-Plattform unterstützt. Adobe bietet weiterhin Sicherheits-Backports zu Flash Player 11.2 für Linux an. 

Wie muss ich nun verfahren, damit meine Youtube Videos abgespielt werden ?
oder habt ihr eh eine bessere Alternative, als Adobe Flash Player im Firefox, unter Linux ?


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2015)

Flash wurde von Firefox global auf die rote Liste gesetzt, das muss jetzt kein Linux-Problem sein.

Erneut Sicherheitslücken in Flash: Mozilla blockiert Plugin im Firefox

Ich würd Youtube auf HTML5 umstellen, es funktionieren zwar nicht alle Videos, ich würds aber einfach mal testen.
https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=de


----------



## SpiderJ (14. Juli 2015)

Ich danke Dir, läuft einwandfrei.
* Adobeflash habe ich nun in der "Synaptic Paketverwaltung" vollständig entfernen ausgewählt und ausführen lassen. *

PS: Weiß jemand wo ich einstellen kann, dass mein System bei allem was in in Foren (somit unter Firefox ) schreibe, in der deutschen Sprache auf Rechtschreibung prüfen lasse.?
ich kann zwar den Text markieren, der jetzt immer rot unterkringelt ist, Maus rechts klick, und unter Sprachen, auf Deutsch-Deutschland setzen.
geht dies auch pauschal eingestellt?


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2015)

Du traust so einem Plugin mehr als dir selbst? Bisher ist doch alles gut. Mach ruhig so weiter.


----------



## SpiderJ (18. Juli 2015)

System aktualisieren auf " Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela "

Bevor ich dies in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung auswähle, sollte ich dringlichst was zuvor tun ?
Danke für Tipps !


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hat das Update problemlos funktioniert.
Von deinen wichtigen Daten solltest du aber trotzdem ein Backup haben.


----------



## SpiderJ (18. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Update problemlos funktioniert.
> Von deinen wichtigen Daten solltest du aber trotzdem ein Backup haben.



Danke.
All meine wichtigen Daten, wie Bilder, Medien Dateien habe ich auf meine externe Festplatte geschoben. 
So etwas wie Back Up von Mozilla Thunderbird (wegen meinen Emails) oder ähnliches muss ich nicht machen, oder ?

ach übrigens, mein Handy gibt den Geist auf. (Nokia XpressMusic 5800)
Alle Kontakte hab ich jetzt auf die SIM Karte kopiert (das Handy war noch eingestellt auf Telefonspeicher ablegen)
nur, wie kann ich all meine SMS Nachrichten (sowohl Eingang als auch Gesendet) mit dem PC synchronisieren, 
damit ich diese danach auf mein anderes Handy (Sony Ericsson W902 - auch ein altes Ding, aber läuft stabil) synchronisieren kann.
Danke für Hilfe !!!


----------



## Jimini (18. Juli 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> So etwas wie Back Up von Mozilla Thunderbird (wegen meinen Emails) oder ähnliches muss ich nicht machen, oder ?


Du MUSST natürlich kein Backup dieser Daten anlegen. Sinnvoll ist es aber.
Praktischerweise ist es unter Linux relativ einfach, die wichtigen Daten zu sichern, da diese in der Regel im Nutzerverzeichnis liegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, an die Nachrichten kommst du nicht dran. Du kannst es mal im Modus als Massenspeicher versuchen, aber ich meine da hat man per PC keinen Zugriff drauf.

Und selbst wenn du das hättest, du könntest sie mit Sicherheit nicht auf das SE kopieren, das sind vollkommen verschiedene Betriebssysteme und ich wette die speichern auch Nachrichten unterschiedlich ab.


----------



## SpiderJ (18. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Du MUSST natürlich kein Backup dieser Daten anlegen. Sinnvoll ist es aber.
> Praktischerweise ist es unter Linux relativ einfach, die wichtigen Daten zu sichern, da diese in der Regel im Nutzerverzeichnis liegen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich habe jetzt meinen "persönlichen Ordner" auf die zweite interne Festplatte kopiert. Linux selbst ist auf die erste Festplatte ( eine SSD ) installiert.
Jetzt möchte ich noch gerne ein Back Up von Firefox und von Thunderbird machen und dort ebenfalls ablegen. Wie funktioniert dies unter Linux?
Unter Windows hatte MozBackup in Sekundenschnelle Backups erstellt. Danke für Tipps.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, an die Nachrichten kommst du nicht dran. Du kannst es mal im Modus als Massenspeicher versuchen, aber ich meine da hat man per PC keinen Zugriff drauf.
> 
> Und selbst wenn du das hättest, du könntest sie mit Sicherheit nicht auf das SE kopieren, das sind vollkommen verschiedene Betriebssysteme und ich wette die speichern auch Nachrichten unterschiedlich ab.



Das wäre wirklich schade, wenn ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine alten Nachrichten hätte. Zumindest auf dem PC zugreifen, würde mir schon reichen, falls ich im Notfall etwas nach gucken / nachlesen müsste.


----------



## Jimini (18. Juli 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich noch gerne ein Back Up von Firefox und von Thunderbird machen und dort ebenfalls ablegen.


Wenn du dein Nutzerverzeichnis kopiert hast, du du damit auch deine Thunderbird- und Firefox-Daten kopiert.


> Wie funktioniert dies unter Linux?


Die Dateistruktur der Profile von Thunderbird und Firefox ist unter Linux und  Windows die gleiche. Wenn du den Profilordner kopierst, sicherst du  damit alle Einstellungen und Inhalte deines Profils. Die Pfade lauten  wie folgt
/home/nutzername/.thunderbird/
/home/nutzername/.mozilla/firefox/

Wenn du die Daten aber in einem anderen Betriebssystem (beispielsweise von Windows zu Linux) importieren möchtest, musst du ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen, da sonst Thunderbird das alte Profil nicht finden kann. Eine Beschreibung für Thunderbird findet sich beispielsweise hier: https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/thunderbird-daten-auf-neuen-rechner-uebertragen
Bei Firefox sollte es ähnlich funktionieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (20. Juli 2015)

Danke.

Nochmal zum Verständnis. Wenn ich das Update auf 17.2 durchführen lasse, ist das quasi das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen?
wäre somit meine gesamte Einrichtung weg? z.b. welche Programme ich aktiv mit Symbol auf meiner "Desktop-Leiste" abgelegt habe usw


----------



## Jimini (20. Juli 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Verständnis. Wenn ich das Update auf 17.2 durchführen lasse, ist das quasi das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen?
> wäre somit meine gesamte Einrichtung weg? z.b. welche Programme ich aktiv mit Symbol auf meinem Desktop abgelegt habe usw


Nein, dein Nutzerverzeichnis bleibt unangetastet, ebenso wie bestehende Nutzeraccounts. Es kann allerdings sein, dass durch Updates Programme ersetzt oder deinstalliert werden, wodurch dann Einstellungen der alten Programme zwar noch im Homeverzeichnis gespeichert sind, aber neu vorgenommen werden müssen. Sowas kommt aber ziemlich selten vor. 
Normalerweise läuft es so ab, dass nur die installierte Software, der Kernel und ein paar andere Komponenten (wie etwa die Softwarequellen / Repositories) auf den neusten Stand gebracht werden. Danach kannst du dich wie gewohnt einloggen - vielleicht sehen ein paar Sachen anders aus, aber an der Bedienung sollte sich wenig bis nichts ändern.

Es ist aber immer ratsam, vorsichtshalber ein Backup anzulegen - auch wenn mir bisher nie was passiert ist, so ist ein Upgrade auf eine andere Betriebssystemversion doch ein großer Schritt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SpiderJ (23. Juli 2015)

Danke !
Das Upgrade verlief reibungslos. Nach dem Neustart keine Probleme vorhanden.


----------



## SpiderJ (7. August 2015)

Hilfe - was kann ich tun ?
( Ich wollte auf meine interne zweite Festplatte zugreifen, dann erschien diese Fehlermeldung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2015)

Du willst auf eine Windows-Festplatte zugreifen die offenbar einen Dateisystemfehler hat, oder Teil eines Software-RAIDs ist.  Er schlägt dir vor diese Festplatte erstmal von ihrem zugehörigen Windows reparieren zu lassen. 

Fehlermeldungen sind dazu da gelesen zu werden!   Gerade bei Linux gibt man sich Mühe,  dass diese dem Nutzer auch weiterhelfen.  
Nicht wie bei Microsofts neuer Meldung  "Something happened."


----------



## SpiderJ (7. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du willst auf eine Windows-Festplatte zugreifen die offenbar einen Dateisystemfehler hat, oder Teil eines Software-RAIDs ist.  Er schlägt dir vor diese Festplatte erstmal von ihrem zugehörigen Windows reparieren zu lassen.
> 
> Fehlermeldungen sind dazu da gelesen zu werden!   Gerade bei Linux gibt man sich Mühe,  dass diese dem Nutzer auch weiterhelfen.
> Nicht wie bei Microsofts neuer Meldung  "Something happened."



ich kann nur auf "ok"drücken. Ich weiß nicht, was ich wie nun tun muss, tut mir leid !


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2015)

Es handelt sich ja offenbar um eine Windows-Festplatte,  also versuch erstmal das dazugehörige Windows das Dateisystem reparieren zu lassen.  

chkdsk /f 

ist der cmd-Befehl dazu.
(Ich bin ehrlich gesagt leicht überrascht, dass Linux dir sogar sagt was der Befehl unter  Windows dazu ist ...   )


----------



## SpiderJ (7. August 2015)

Ich habe hier nur Linux als Betriebssystem auf dem PC. (wollt ja kein Windoof mehr haben)
Wie soll ich denn jetzt die Festplatte reparieren lassen, ohne Windoof?

Ich habe Win 10 Pro 64bit hier auf dem Stick.

Wäre die Fehlerproblematik nur zu beheben, 
wenn ich Win als "neues" Betriebssystem installiere, danach diesen " chkdsk /f  " im cmd ausführen lasse?
Tja, dann wäre aber Linux weg.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2015)

Achso, du hast die Platte unter Windows formatiert und dann in Linux übernommen? 
Das ist natürlich ein wenig blöd, wenn man sie in einem Windows-spezifischen Datensystem formatiert hat. 

Probiers mal hiermit: 
How To Fix A Corrupted Windows NTFS Filesystem With Ubuntu

ntfs-3g ist auf jedenfall das Softwarepaket dass du dafür benötigen wirst,  oder ntfsprogs.

Die haben wohl auch direkt den Befehl
	
	



```
ntfsfix *laufwerk*
```
 , vielleicht hiflt das? 


Im Allgemeinen hast du dafür unter Linux aber weniger mächtige Werkzeuge zur Verfügung als unter Windows.


----------



## SpiderJ (7. August 2015)

Wahnsinn !

ich habe in dem Terminal eingegeben:    
sudo fdisk -l

in einer Fülle an Informationen, habe ich nach HPFS/NTFS gesucht (weil dort das Betriebssystem installiert ist)
Folgendes gefunden:

 Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048  2930274303  1465136128    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Jetzt habe ich folgenden Befehl in den Terminal eingegeben: 
sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1

Dann den Rechner neu gestartet. 

Fazit: Zugriff auf die Festplatte wieder vorhanden + alle Daten noch drauf.

Danke !


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen hast du dafür unter Linux aber weniger mächtige Werkzeuge zur Verfügung als unter Windows.


Hinzu kommt, dass NTFS meines Wissens unter Linux weniger performant ist und weniger robust. Sofern man nicht mit Windows auf eine Partition zugreift, spricht in meinen Augen nichts dafür, eine Partition mit NTFS zu betreiben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass NTFS meines Wissens unter Linux weniger performant ist und weniger robust. Sofern man nicht mit Windows auf eine Partition zugreift, spricht in meinen Augen nichts dafür, eine Partition mit NTFS zu betreiben.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Außer natürlich, wenn man Dualboot fährt und eine Partition von beiden Systemen genutzt werden soll oder man keine Möglichkeit hat, von einer entsprechenden Partition die Daten extern zu sichern und nicht will, das diese verloren gehen. Gründe kann es immer geben.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass NTFS meines Wissens unter Linux weniger performant ist und weniger robust. Sofern man nicht mit Windows auf eine Partition zugreift, spricht in meinen Augen nichts dafür, eine Partition mit NTFS zu betreiben.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Naja, wenn man die Platte noch übrig hat und nicht genug Speicherplatz, um alles auszulagern und sie neu zu formatieren ...   was will man machen. 

Aber ja, wenn ich eine Platte neu formatieren würde, und nur Linux nutzte,  dann würde ich selbstverständlich auch kein NTFS wählen.


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

Ich nutze NTFS bei meiner Film-HDD in meinem Linux-NAS ohne Probleme.
Oder gehts bei den Problemen nur um die Systempartition?


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich nutze NTFS bei meiner Film-HDD in meinem Linux-NAS ohne Probleme.
> Oder gehts bei den Problemen nur um die Systempartition?


Der ntfs-3g-Treiber ist schon recht ausgereift, so ist es nicht. Immerhin wird er seit Jahren als stabil eingestuft, von daher kann man den schon nutzen. Nur stellen Dateisystemtreiber eine ziemlich sensible Komponente eines Betriebssystems / Kernels dar - wenn da auf einmal ein noch so seltener Bug auftaucht, kann das recht eklige Konsequenzen haben. Daher würde ich persönlich meine wichtigen Daten nur einem Dateisystem anvertrauen, dessen Treiberunterstützung nicht erst reverse engineered werden musste. Zudem unterstützt ntfs-3g kein so umfassendes Journaling wie ext3 und ext4.
Hinzu kommt, dass die ntfsprogs bislang glaube ich keine Defragmentierung unterstützen. Bei ext2, ext3 und ext4 hingegen ist die Fragmentierung verglichen mit NTFS so gering, dass eine Defragmentierung hier in der Regel nicht nötig ist.

MfG Jimini


----------

